# Teenage climate activist Greta Thunberg is Time's Person of the Year



## Saishin (Dec 11, 2019)

@mr_shadow congrats your fellow national Greta is Time's person of the year

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 11, 2019)

And what @mr_shadow thinks about Greta? Warning sensitive topic.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 11, 2019)

There have been far faaaaar worse picks for person of the year.

Though I'd say the outrage & triggering proportional to the choice is pretty staggering.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 11, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> There have been far faaaaar worse picks for person of the year.
> 
> Though I'd say the outrage & triggering proportional to the choice is pretty staggering.


Whatever we agree or not with her, we cannot deny she was in the center of attention during this year.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 11, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Whatever we agree or not with her, we cannot deny she was in the center of attention during this year.



Agreed. Would have probably preferred a nod to Hong Kong, but she was def top 10 material as far as media focus goes.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 11, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Agreed. Would have probably preferred a nod to _*Hong Kong*_, but she was def top 10 material as far as media focus goes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2019)

Is it really something to be mad about? I mean we're talking about the same magazine that named Hitler as the Man of the Year, take their rankings with a grain of salt.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2019)

*Greta Thunberg, the 16-year-old Swede who inspired millions of young people to take action against climate change, has been named Time Magazine’s Person of the Year for 2019.*

Thunberg launched a grassroots campaign aged 15 by skipping school every Friday to demonstrate outside Swedish parliament, pushing for her government to meet its ambitious goals to curb carbon emissions.

Her actions quickly captured people’s imagination, and in September this year millions of people took to the streets in cities across the world to support her cause.

“In the 16 months since (her protests began), she has addressed heads of state at the U.N., met with the Pope, sparred with the President of the United States and inspired 4 million people to join the global climate strike,” the magazine said.

She is the youngest individual to have won the accolade.

“Margaret Atwood compared her to Joan of Arc. After noticing a hundredfold increase in its usage, lexicographers at Collins Dictionary named Thunberg’s pioneering idea, climate strike, the word of the year,” Time added.

Thunberg, who turns 17 in January, is currently in Madrid at a United Nations climate summit where world leaders are wrangling over how to implement a 2015 Paris agreement designed to avert potentially catastrophic global warming.

She was typically blunt in her assessment of politicians’ efforts.

“It seems to have turned into some kind of opportunity for countries to negotiate loopholes and to avoid raising their ambition,” she said on stage, drawing applause from an audience that included dozens of her supporters.

“I’m sure that if people heard what was going on and what was said ... during these meetings, they would be outraged.”

Former U.S. Vice President Al Gore, a longtime environmentalist, said the magazine made a “brilliant choice” in choosing the reluctant celebrity.

“Greta embodies the moral authority of the youth activist movement demanding that we act immediately to solve the climate crisis. She is an inspiration to me and to people across the world,” Gore said.

*‘HOW DARE YOU?’*

Thunberg, who said her Asperger’s syndrome can be an advantage in her campaigning, sailed across the Atlantic Ocean for 20 days to get to the Madrid event in order to avoid traveling by air.

“Flight-shaming” has gained momentum, especially in Europe, where some travelers concerned about the environmental impact of flying are seeking alternative forms of transport.

Thunberg’s uncompromising stance has brought her into confrontation with some of the world’s most powerful people.

A video of her giving U.S. President Donald Trump what media described as a “death stare” at a U.N. climate summit in New York in September went viral on social media.

Trump has questioned climate science and has challenged every major U.S. regulation aimed at combating climate change.

During a speech at around the same time, she bristled with anger.

“This is all wrong. I shouldn’t be up here. I should be back in school on the other side of the ocean, yet you all come to us young people for hope. How dare you?” she told delegates.

“You have stolen my dreams and my childhood with your empty words.”

Brazilian President Jair Bolsonaro this week called Thunberg a “brat” after she criticized mounting violence against indigenous people in which two Amazon tribesmen were shot dead.

The activist retorted by changing the biographical description on her Twitter account to “Pirralha,” the Portuguese word Bolsonaro used to insult her.

https://reut.rs/2PBeJkU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2019)

Ok, when I imported the posts from the convo they got put in front of the article. I'll see if I can fix that.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Agreed. Would have probably preferred a nod to Hong Kong, but she was def top 10 material as far as media focus goes.



Basically this.

Time's Person of the Year is supposed to be *the person who has most influenced world events in the past year*, whether for better or worse. I would have probably gone with Hong Kong's chief executive Carrie Lam, but I don't mind Thunberg.

I feel like she's a little bit of a manufactured celebrity, though. I coined the word "Nobel bait" as a calque of "Oscar bait", because everything about her life seems to be almost tailor made to check all the boxes for a modern saint: "Young, woman, with a (minor) disability".

Of course I don't doubt that her ideological commitment is genuine, but there are many other teenagers who are equally driven but don't become global celebrities. I think Thunberg's success is due to her fitting a certain narrative that the media and others happen to like.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 11, 2019)

Also, according to the original criteria (by which Hitler and Stalin were chosen), bin Laden should have been Person of the Year in 2001 and Assad in 2014, because they had the greatest (negative) impact on world events in those years.

But Time chickened out because they knew that the "award" would be misinterpreted as an endorsement, which it isn't meant to be.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 11, 2019)

I like how, many way older people get triggered everytime she is on the news

Like they dont have any better thing to do/to be concerned


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 11, 2019)

I guess they want to sell more magazines to the younger audiences.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 12, 2019)

This is just sad. I mean, fucking sad. Seriously.


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 12, 2019)

I never want to see Trump in a flesh colored hoodie again. Or any hoodie. Oh god just no.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 12, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I like how, many way older people get triggered everytime she is on the news
> 
> Like they dont have any better thing to do/to be concerned


"Unlike you snowflakes, I'm not so easily triggered"
*Greta Thunberg exists*
"RRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE"


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

Ok, who start ? No because Greta Thunberg and the movement behind her is not exempt of criticism....


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Whatever we agree or not with her, we cannot deny she was in the center of attention during this year.



Exactly this.  Her influence and extinction rebellion protests around the world have been major centre of attention.  More so than Hong Kong. (Honestly outside of when blitzchung incident happened most in the West generally didn't give a darn and used it to go after corporations.)

We need to remember person of the year isn't a reward for being the most awesome person to have lived that year. It's person who affected the world the most for good or ill.  Which is why Hitler, Stalin were named it and Bin Laden should have been (and I think woukd have been if the Internet wasn't around) named it in 2001.  All 3 obviously evil but all 3 at one point had the biggest impact in the world at some point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 12, 2019)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> This is just sad. I mean, fucking sad. Seriously.



Isn't this the same Trump group that had Trump as Thanos to try to play up Trump yesterday, but used the scene that was Thanos biggest undoing?


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Ok, who start ? No because Greta Thunberg and the movement behind her is not exempt of criticism....


"Criticism".









https://www.theguardian.com/comment...thunberg-right-environmental-activist-attacks





https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...ility-schools-autism-abuse-send-a9037721.html



The list goes on if you can be bothered to Google. You can't conflate "harrassment" with "criticism". Even this morning they've already started moaning and harrassing her and her family about it again because she was declared TIME's person of the year. No doubt "boycott TIME" will be the next hashtag by insecure men who don't even read it in the first place.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> "Criticism".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Criticism=abuse/harassment?

also I’m not talking about Time’s decision but rather about Greta Thunberg‘a movement itself and not about criticism in the media/social media but in our NF circle (this thread).
You know it’s just for the diversity of opinions.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Saishin said:


> @mr_shadow congrats your fellow national Greta is Time's person of the year


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Criticism=abuse/harassment?


In her case, there was very little criticism, and instead an overwhemlming bunch of sad, insecure "boys" shouting about her aspergers and her family loudly on the internet. My evidence speaks for itself.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> In her case, there was very little criticism, and instead an overwhemlming bunch of sad, insecure "boys" shouting about her and her family loudly on the internet. My evidence speaks for itself.


Not really, it is called manipulation and usage of empathy for a person that has real personality and mental disorders so yeah!
The best thing for this would be to ignore this but magazines need to sell and clicks need to be clicked.


GRIMMM said:


> insecure "boys"


this is also name-calling, bait, and gross generalization!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> In her case, there was very little criticism, and instead an overwhemlming bunch of sad, insecure "boys" shouting about her and her family loudly on the internet.


I disagree. At least in my country, it’s not uncommon to hear constructive criticisms regarding the impact of her movement, her recents speeches  but also the people and companies behind her.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Not really, it is called manipulation and usage of empathy for a person that have real personality and mental disorders so yeah!
> The best thing for this would be to ignore this but magazines need to sell and clicks need to be clicked.


So all the abuse her and her family were receiving online for the past year was just a mirage that I imagined?

She has aspergers, which means she struggles with social interaction. It doesn't do anything to her ability to think for herself or affect her intelligence. I should know, I have worked extensively with young people that have it in the social work field. This was a ridiculous smear started by the far-right to discredit her movement, another ad hominem which was actually "criticism" as Le Male would say.




QMS said:


> this is also name-calling, bait, and gross generalization!


No grosser than smearing a young girl with mental health diagnoses and abusing a family.


Le Male Absolu said:


> I disagree. At least in my country, it’s not uncommon to hear constructive criticisms regarding the impact of her movement, her recents speeches  but also the people and companies behind her.


That's cool. I'm sure your anecdotal evidence will stand up against factual reporting and empirical evidence in the real world.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> She has aspergers, which means she struggles with social interaction.


So that persons needs to speak in front of  crowds, seam logic!


GRIMMM said:


> So all the abuse her and her family were receiving online for the past year was just a mirage that I imagined?


Again did you see her speeches, now you want people to treat her with gloves. How about no!


GRIMMM said:


> This was a ridiculous smear started by the far-right to discredit her movement


Again buzz words, far-right means in reality WWII Nazi not what you believe they are!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> I have worked extensively with young people that have it in the social work field.


Good you want to tread her like an adult in real life then just saying real life does not agree with you and if you want to vindicate the majority of the population with utopical ideas then yes you will have a big backlash and no one should treat you as a child.

Now tell me what solution di she/ her family proposed to solve what she is speaking of?
And I don’t mean we need to drop all the pollution now, I mean a really practical solution that can be done next day?


GRIMMM said:


> anecdotal evidence will stand up against factual reporting and empirical evidence in the real world.


Factual reporting and empirical evidence should only be on practical science.
Reporting about those subjects is opinion based similar to good and evil.


GRIMMM said:


> No grosser than smearing a young girl


See I don’t need to use them, you do and defend them passive-aggressive but also talc about empirical and factual.
She is talking about Nobel Prize problems but when defending her she is a little girl and anything in disregard to her stand is smearing and this should be empirical and factual based on abstracts like a moral compass that differs from person to person!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Good you want to tread her like an adult in real life then just saying real life does not agree with you and if you want to vindicate the majority of the population with utopical ideas then yes you will have a big backlash and no one should treat you as a child.



Isn't it the other side that has utopical ideas? Because the argument of those opposed to the fight against climate change is frequently how there just isn't a problem and that we don't have to change. 

In contrast to that the message of that that do want to tackle global warming seems a lot more realistic.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Because the argument of those opposed to the fight against climate change is frequently how there just isn't a problem and that we don't have to change.


If you guys stop reading only what you want you would see it is not.

Global warming is something that happened again and again, and we should do a strategy to temper it!

Who does this: well scientist, research, etc.
If you want to debate something then stop spewing nothingness and contribute to the discussion.

Gas can not be next day eliminated, electric cars still pollute because they use polymers that are toxic, the electricity is obtained still with coal etc.

The only greater solution is fusion reaction, not fission, the activists should first of all put this at top priority but well that is just boring, second should be recycling and stop saying that plastic should not be used, plastic is highly recyclable, also the  population should stop buying junk that they do  not need, stop demonizing the west because it is capitalist


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> That's cool. I'm sure your anecdotal evidence will stand up against factual reporting and empirical evidence in the real world.


Excuse me but having sponsors like BMW for a environmental activist....it’s like a politician campaign supported by oil companies. You are pretty sure if the politician is elected, they won’t annoy these companies.
In the case of Greta Thunberg’s movement, the companies that support  create a doubt on their impartiality.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2019)

I wonder if Thunberg will run for office when she turns 18 in two years?

She will be eligible to stand in the 2022 Swedish election, and the Greens would obviously jump at the chance to recruit her.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I wonder if Thunberg will run for office when she turns 18 in two years?
> 
> She will be eligible to stand in the 2022 Swedish election, and the Greens would obviously jump at the chance to recruit her.


If she is interested in politics she may do it,being a poltician can help her in promoting her climate change campaign


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2019)

Saishin said:


> If she is interested in politics she may do it,being a poltician can help her in promoting her climate change campaign



But on the other hand, binding herself to a particular party could alienate half the electorate. It might be better to stay formally nonpartisan so all parties can pretend to get behind her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

The girl literally calling out on Bolsonaro for letting forest to be burned and emboldening farmer to kill Natives and took their land,
yet here we are.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Saishin said:


>


:gitgud


----------



## Garcher (Dec 12, 2019)

i hate her cult of personality.

it's easy to complain about climate change, people did it before, she just got lucky that she got enough followers and attention 

but welp


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> If you guys stop reading only what you want you would see it is not.
> 
> Global warming is something that happened again and again, and we should do a strategy to temper it!



Yes we should but many critics about fighting global warming deny this. They don't want our methods to change but instead use the ''hoax from China'' approach or say the only real problem is some dastardly leftist plot to swindle people out of their money.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Yes we should but many critics about fighting global warming deny this. They don't want our methods to change but instead use the ''hoax from China'' approach or say the only real problem is some dastardly leftist plot to swindle people out of their money.


Well, all is in the detail and the way you approach the subject, if you are an extremist and we both know the left is, no one from the right or middle and even left( actual liberals) will even acknowledge the subject.
And China is still the biggest polluter with the biggest population so if your argument does not include it, from the inception it is flawed.
And if you ignore It, being left side, it would just be blamed by association on you!


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2019)

People or groups that have been featured more than once as Time's person of the year

Franklin D. Roosevelt (3x)

Joseph Stalin (2x)

George Marshall (2x)

Harry S. Truman (2x)

Winston Churchill (2x)

Dwight D. Eisenhower (2x)

Lyndon B. Johnson (2x)

Richard Nixon (2x)

Ronald Reagan (2x)

Deng Xiaoping (2x)

Mikhail Gorbachev (2x)

Bill Clinton (2x)

The American soldier (2x)

George W. Bush (2x)

Barack Obama (2x)


----------



## HolyHands (Dec 12, 2019)

I genuinely believe a lot of Greta's influence and popularity come from how badly she triggered people by her mere existence. Love or hate her, at the end of the day she's just another teenage influencer with opinions, which is hardly new. Yet scores of people go absolutely apeshit over her for no real reason. It's honestly amazing how so many grown men get viciously, foaming at the mouth angry over Greta. And also ironic since I can guarantee that many of them overlap with the "hurr durr why are people so easily triggered??" crowd. The girl wouldn't have half the attention she got if people had simply just said they disagreed with her and moved on.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

HolyHands said:


> I genuinely believe a lot of Greta's influence and popularity come from how badly she triggered people by her mere existence. Love or hate her, at the end of the day she's just another teenage influencer with opinions, which is hardly new. Yet scores of people go absolutely apeshit over her for no real reason. It's honestly amazing how so many grown men get viciously, foaming at the mouth angry over Greta. And also ironic since I can guarantee that many of them overlap with the "hurr durr why are people so easily triggered??" crowd. The girl wouldn't have half the attention she got if people had simply just said they disagreed with her and moved on.



Its probably a self defense mechanism. I think very few people really, honestly and completely deny global warming. Their issues are more that they are worried about their own personal comfort or that they have such seething hatred for the establishment they are willingly deluding themselves into thinking its a hoax from China because the establishment's enemy says so. But deep down they do know time is running out and that they are a hindrance. So when someone does step up it makes them very uncomfortable. For them to blissfully go on without a care in the world the person standing up simply MUST be a hypocrite, they MUST be a fraud because the alternative is that they themselves are in the wrong. The same mental gymnastic can be seem when survivors of school shooting speak up. Some people don't want to give up something they like, they don't want the common good to come at their expense so those survivors MUST be FAKE and they MUST be FRAUDS for them to blissfully go on without a care in the world.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Their issues are more that they are worried about their own personal comfort or that they have such seething hatred for the establishment they are willingly deluding themselves into thinking its a hoax from China because the establishment's enemy says so.


Mate, I want one of you to stop using electricity and gas for a m and then we can talk about this situation, her included!
If anyone can do that for 1m then we can talk.
Hypocrisy is fitting, you are typing on a computer on a site generated by a server, the silicon and electricity pollute jus saying. Again were are the systematic solution, being activist is nice and dandy, been one for 5 years and at the end no solution!


HolyHands said:


> Greta's influence and popularity come from how badly she triggered people by her mere existence


If you have set outside of that superficial denotation you would have seen the problem, she was promoted by companies that pollute on a stage as a token with no substance and used for dogmatic reason, she is not Martin Luther King or Gandhi so of course she stirs opposition by normal beings but in the majority just ignorance and also blame the media that baited the population with virtue-signaling as she always does and again no substance GG once again!


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 12, 2019)

Deal with it


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

This bro did more then 1M activists


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2019)

Regardless of climate change, its still a fact that fossil fuels are a finite resource and will eventually run out.

I have a Russian friend who used to intern at Gazprom, and she leaked to me that Russia's oil and gas reserves will functionally* run out within 50 years. Which is within most of our lifetimes.

*_ "Functionally run out_" _means_ _there might physically still be some oil left at the very bottom of the proverbial barrel, but so little that scraping it out wouldn't be worth the effort._


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 12, 2019)

What an annoying bitch she is. "muh childhood was ruined by global warming" bitch please name me 1 way your childhood was ruined in the slightest by global warming. Not to mention she has yachts and $600,000 pieces of furniture now. 

Overall the attempts to shill her as a way to control people is very reminiscent of Soviet and Nazi propaganda techniques.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

Megaharrison said:


> What an annoying bitch she is. "muh childhood was ruined by global warming" bitch please name me 1 way your childhood was ruined in the slightest by global warming. Not to mention she has yachts and $600,000 pieces of furniture now.



Knowing your future is deliberately sabotaged just so some extremely rich guys can make 10 Billion a year rather than 9 Billion a year?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Knowing your future is deliberately sabotaged just so some extremely rich guys can make 10 Billion a year rather than 9 Billion a year?



Why the fuck does the USA government leftist do not donate 1 Trillion to Africa if you say 1B is nothing? 1 TB out of 16TB is even less.
Also, take that from your universal health care after all you want all to benefit from this.
Why do only those that do not have to want to take from those that worked their ass to make more than all those that complain?
Let’s put head to head how much Warren Buffet and Bill Gates have donated vs all the left activists from the USA and see the bigotry, shall we? Did you think that he made that B and he can burn them, note he will not do that!


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Why the fuck does the USA government leftist do not donate 1 Trillion to Africa if you say 1B is nothing? 1 TB out of 16TB is even less.
> Also, take that from your universal health care after all you want all to benefit from this.
> Why do only those that do not have to want to take from those that worked their ass to make more than all those that complain?
> Let’s put head to head how much Warren Buffet and Bill Gates have donated vs all the left activists from the USA and see the bigotry, shall we? Did you think that he made that B and he can burn them, note he will not do that!



Some rich people do donate to charity a lot. Good on them. But does that wash away that very same rich person also deliberately lobbying against measures to combat global warming or fund fake research denying global warning in an attempt to keep their profits up? Not really. A rich person donating to charity doesn't magically stop global warming, it doesn't prevent the dykes from needing to be increased with tax money to avoid the whole country flooding over nor does it prevent migration when global warming make Africa even less livable than it already is. 

And there are billionaires very concerned about global warming and doing their part. However the resistance to fighting global warming also comes primarily from that class.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Knowing your future is deliberately sabotaged just so some extremely rich guys can make 10 Billion a year rather than 9 Billion a year?


Oh yeah she's suffered so much. Tell me ONE way in which her childhood has been ruined by global warming.

The dumb bitch didn't feel like going to school and was groomed to badly cry at the UN by her actor parents. Entire thing is a ridiculous circus show.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 12, 2019)

Megaharrison said:


> Oh yeah she's suffered so much. Tell me ONE way in which her childhood has been ruined by global warming.
> 
> The dumb bitch didn't feel like going to school and was groomed to badly cry at the UN by her actor parents. Entire thing is a ridiculous circus show.


Her childhood wasn't ruined, but there are kids in New Orleans, the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, India, China, etc whose childhoods are ruined due to sea level rise, temperature fluctuation, more , etc.

, so she's effecting positive change.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Some rich people do donate to charity a lot.


First of all, if we want to talk start with the difference between wealthy and rich.

I never talked about the rich, they can go broke and I would not care. I mean the wealthy such as those that I mention.



Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> lobbying against measures to combat global warming or fund fake research denying global warning in an attempt to keep their profits up?


If a wealthy people would have that he would make trillion so no, they are lobing for what makes sense and also research for pure energy, what are the normal and leftist doing to save the planet again?


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 12, 2019)

ITT:


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Subarashii said:


> but there are kids in New Orleans, the Bahamas, Puerto Rico, India, China, etc whose childhoods are ruined due to sea level rise, temperature fluctuation, more , etc.


How about those learn some physics and mechanics and do something revolutionary and start producing 100% clean energy, if we all bitch about what the past generation have done knowing that we are using their experience and all  the innovations that they did is petty.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> owever the resistance to fighting global warming also comes primarily from that class.


How many low- and middle-class people fight global warming vs the money spent by those that have it?
I will tell you 100% by the lather.
Just because the first bitch about it with words does not mean that those as Musk and many that are working on fusion reactors are not fighting with actions! Actions superseded activists to the power of 100


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> How about those learn some physics and mechanics and do something revolutionary and start producing 100% clean energy, if we all bitch about what the past generation have done knowing that we are using their experience and all  the innovations that they did is petty.


I would love 100% clean energy and applaud the people/countries that are going in that direction.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> How about those learn some physics and mechanics and do something revolutionary and start producing 100% clean energy, if we all bitch about what the past generation have done knowing that we are using their experience and all  the innovations that they did is petty.



Isn't that completely unreasonable? Global warming must be tackled now and not by the time those kids have grown up. The only way your suggestion would work is if all those kids became Physics experts and top scientists before entering puberty. We can bitch about what we'll soon know as the past generation because they are in power now and for decades they refused to act because it would hurt their personal convenience or electoral chances. Even now with time running out even the most active efforts like the Paris agreement only strive for the barest of minimums that's required.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Isn't that completely unreasonable? Global warming must be tackled now and not by the time those kids have grown up.


Holy shit guys you should I don’t know study a little geology! The planet will be here. We had 2 WW and we did not see the kids bitching this much as Greta. I am lost for wards what can I say.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The only way your suggestion would work is if all those kids became Physics experts and top scientists before entering puberty.


No mate, I only see they should have the desire as Davinci, Tesla, Newton, Brawn  to innovate.
We are making the quantum computer a reality this decade or the next, we will go to Mars but some bitch because a cyclical phenomenon is getting accelerated but  on the same time it is forcing us to invent electric cars, study the big bang and make fusion reactors a reality.
But well lets all bitch because that sure has resolved thigs always.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Global warming must be tackled now and not by the time those kids have grown up


And you are being unreasonable because none of you that want it now has any solution only demands!And also blame those that did something


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Holy shit guys you should I don’t know study a little geology! The planet will be here. We had 2 WW and we did not see the kids bitching this much as Greta. I am lost for wards what can I say.



I don't think anyone who thinks global warming literary means the planet will stop existing. It will however be much harder and expensive to live on. Some places might vanish entirely due to being below sea level and immigration will skyrocket.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> Some places might vanish entirely due to being below sea level and immigration will skyrocket.



Again, nothing new see XIII mass immigration, see ice age.
Again, what is the solution for those that bitch and do no action, go to the TV and bitch that those that have done more then them should do more?
Elon can bitch because he made electric cars a reality.
The Japanese that invented a better LED can bitch because that reduce consumption for 1 unit up to 90%.
Greta does not have the right to bitch when she or her family has done nothing for society at all.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Again, nothing new see XIII mass immigration, see ice age.
> Again, what is the solution for those that bitch and do no action, go to the TV and bitch that those that have done more then them should do more?



I'm not sure what it is you want actually. The common man has no government power nor the wealth to lobby the government to do  what they want. Bitching is about the only thing they CAN do and when enough people bitch loudly the government can be forced to enact change. 

The way you put it you seem to desire the plebs to just know their place and watch their ''betters'' tackle global warming even if those ''betters'' have no intention of actually doing that or are only doing it by making the barest minimum of effort.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 12, 2019)

Time made Rudy Giulianni POTY. It's all downhill from here, Gretta.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> I'm not sure what it is you want actually. The common man has no government power nor the wealth to lobby the government to do what they want


They have the power to think and the use their time to bitch and watch TV, all humans have a brain, 90% don’t use it!


Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> The way you put it you seem to desire the plebs to just know their place and watch their ''betters'' tackle global warming even if those ''betters'' have no intention of actually doing that or are only doing it by making the barest minimum of effort.



No my desire is for the plebs to read books , study less social gender studies and do something that is productive for them first and second for the society!My desire is for them is to stop thinking that they are plebs, stop blaming the other for their context and medium and start doing anything that makes thm hapy and also the planet!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Subarashii (Dec 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


>


Her feet aren't nearly big enough to qualify as a brat.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Shit and I tough I am the only one that heard about him!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

And that bitch is important… yep some deserve to be called plebs.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Is it really something to be mad about? I mean we're talking about the same magazine that named Hitler as the Man of the Year, take their rankings with a grain of salt.


I think that the Time Person of the Year, is supposed to be about the most important newsmakers. 1938 was the year of both the Anschluss and the Munich agreement. It makes sense that he’d be the Time Person of the Year.


----------



## Drake (Dec 12, 2019)

Greta is a political tool. It seems like groups and politicians are more interested in using her as a weapon in the ugly, social media-driven narrative wars where tribalists are only concerned with saying "My side is better than yours!" rather than actually making changes to society. 

I don't hate Greta herself and I've been a supporter of renewable energy/reducing climate change for a while now, but those who use her as some sort of prop disgust me.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> And that bitch is important… yep some deserve to be called plebs.


I've heard of that but not the guy who invented it.
Put them together and she can be a mouthpiece for his company and enact real change.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Dec 12, 2019)

I’d never even heard about that guy.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> And that bitch is important… yep some deserve to be called plebs.



What did she do to deserve the bitch label 0.0?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Subarashii said:


> Put them together and she can be a mouthpiece for his company and enact real change.


No mate I don't want to make from shit gold.


Subarashii said:


> Put them together and she can be a mouthpiece for his company and enact real change.


Or I can just if I have the leverage to make a connection with Bezos, Gates, Buffet!

The problem is that regular people do not watch or want to learn about climate change but do want to learn about how a kid showed the world how she can change nothing GG world.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> What did she do to deserve the bitch label 0.0?


She is bitching, or do you believe that saying someone is a bitch is only about the sexualization of the therm?


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> She is bitching, or do you believe that saying someone is a bitch is only about the sexualization of the therm?



Oof. 

In what way specifcally is she a bitch in your opinion?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> In what way specifcally is she a bitch in your opinion?



Tell me what the heck is this shit?

She is not poor, she did suffer in no way, but she is the one educating people in general about the subject that she did nill!

But she is a good tool for segregation!

To have the right to educate others is any subject you, first of all, need to have mastered the subject with actions!

Wisdom on such subject is not done from a girl that has not contributed to anything in her life, she is talking from her back about a subject that is above her head and no one from any country would take her serious because well she has no solution like the dems from USA.

We need to reduce 95% COO, ok, how, by killing the industry, ok, famine the comes war.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

Warning, sensitive topic.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2019)

For real?


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Warning, sensitive topic.



Agreed, some really intensely triggered people around that topic.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Tell me what the heck is this shit?
> 
> She is not poor, she did suffer in no way, but she is the one educating people in general about the subject that she did nill!



Now I am really confused, how is a young girl a bitch for wanting to tackle among other topics poverty while not being poor herself?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> for wanting to tackle among other topics poverty while not being poor herself?


Ok, what is her solution on any subject?

Again she is bitching, what can I call her?

If she was a boy he would still be the same!



Pliskin said:


> Now I am really confused,


Neah I am more confused about your picture  
I can deduce what your point would be!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 12, 2019)

HolyHands said:


> I genuinely believe a lot of Greta's influence and popularity come from how badly she triggered people by her mere existence. Love or hate her, at the end of the day she's just another teenage influencer with opinions, which is hardly new. Yet scores of people go absolutely apeshit over her for no real reason. It's honestly amazing how so many grown men get viciously, foaming at the mouth angry over Greta. And also ironic since I can guarantee that many of them overlap with the "hurr durr why are people so easily triggered??" crowd. The girl wouldn't have half the attention she got if people had simply just said they disagreed with her and moved on.



Folks say the same thing about trump though.

On a sorta related note, it's getting hard for me to complain about people being too triggered because a) someone on every side of every discussion is getting triggered so it's hard not to fall into the pot kettle problem, b) it's hard not to sound triggered when you're complaining about people being triggered and c) I actually legitimately like the word triggered and think it's a useful term to communicate about sensitivities. So some sort of social gordian knot has formed.


----------



## Kira Yagami (Dec 12, 2019)

Thought the HK protesters would win but good for her i guess, can't deny that she did have a large impact this year


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> So some sort of social gordian knot has formed.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 12, 2019)

It's pretty glorious how many people are triggered over this.



Wouldn't be surprised if TIME did it just to wind them all up again.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 12, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> Thought the HK protesters would win but good for her i guess, can't deny that she did have a large impact this year


Have groups won the award before?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2019)

Real talk, I think Greta is an extremely privileged girl and this makes for some tonedeaf, ironic and cringey moments in her speeches. 

That said, look at the people screeching at her.  Are they even acknowledging a problem exists when it comes to accelerating average global mean temperature rises?  Not really.  They're indifferent, complacent charlatans and gaslighters.  

-Lol what? The climate isn't changing.  That's liberal propaganda.
-Lol what? The climate is changing, but it's always been changing. Don't believe the liberal propagandists.
-Lol what? The climate is changing in ways that aren't neutral natural cycles, and are very easily correlated to human activity by both data and theory?  Show me the evidence.   That's liberal propaganda.
-Lol what? Just because you have evidence doesn't mean it's true.  Science is a liar sometimes.   That's liberal propaganda.
-Lol what? Here's a scientific study by the Climate Change Isn't Real Institute of Snort Coal It's Good For You, it says everyone is wrong and they're right, so if you were honest you would accept there's debate on both sides.  It's all liberal propaganda.
-Lol what? Even if the climate is changing in a specific direction against non-human natural cycles, and humans are accelerating this process, nothing bad will happen.  I still experience colder days and warmer days, and I still see apples at the grocery store.  So don't believe their lies.   It's liberal propaganda.


When I juxtapose Greta with these types of people (both random civilians and politicians on the right), I struggle to find a fuck to give about the outrage toward her.  Call me when the flat earthers of entropy aren't a dominant force in political discourse and maybe I'll chastise this privileged Swedish girl for hyperbolizing her plights.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kira Yagami (Dec 12, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


> Have groups won the award before?


Yeah


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 12, 2019)

Kira Yagami said:


> Yeah


Time mag is afraid of China. 

But yeah it shoulda went to them.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Real talk, I think Greta is an extremely privileged girl and this makes for some tonedeaf, ironic and cringey moments in her speeches.
> 
> That said, look at the people screeching at her.  Are they even acknowledging a problem exists when it comes to accelerating average global mean temperature rises?  Not really.  They're indifferent, complacent charlatans and gaslighters.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this, good breakdown.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

afgpride said:


> -Lol what? The climate isn't changing. That's liberal propaganda.
> -Lol what? The climate is changing, but it's always been changing. Don't believe the liberal propagandists.
> -Lol what? The climate is changing in ways that aren't neutral natural cycles, and are very easily correlated to human activity by both data and theory? Show me the evidence. That's liberal propaganda.
> -Lol what? Just because you have evidence doesn't mean it's true. Science is a liar sometimes. That's liberal propaganda.
> ...


Again, nice tribalism as always, what is the solution of the left or the right?

That simple!

A lot of studies are cited about the acceleration of global change, none about practical or theoretical solutions!

Spend 100T is not a solution, everything needs a progression because no one will stop using electricity, you or I!

This subject is getting boring and nonconstructive.

Or you guys think that no one has taught well we have a problem, no shit Sherlock, how about a solution, neah that is not clickbaity!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

I will put this here again because  bitching is more important for this thread, leftism, not liberals( and average Joes that like this shit!


Some wonder why this subject triggers people, well maybe because of the stupidity and lack of substance of that subject!

The same people that detest Trump love This girl, yet one did something economically the other just bitched and of course, both of them are as a diplomat as they can be, but nonetheless dogma is dogma!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 12, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


> Time mag is afraid of China.



When I lived in Shanghai (2012-2014), you could buy Time from the newspaper stand outside Fudan University. As it, *it wasn't banned*, which is a little curious, and suggests that in the first two years of the Xi administration their coverage was considered harmless enough that English-speaking Chinese could read it without danger.

Physical newspaper stands have since disappeared from both Shanghai and other cities, as Chinese people have shifted to mainly consuming news online. But as an experiment I tried accessing Time's website via my non-VPN connection, and... it's blocked.

As in, the magazine made into onto Xi's black list at some point in the five years between 2014 (when I can verify it wasn't banned) and 2019 (when I can verify that it's banned). I wonder what they did wrong? I'll have to investigate.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Again, nice tribalism as always,


What is tribal about what I said?  Are you tribal for being anti-Greta?  This smug Ben Shapiro-esque attempts at gotchas are so tired.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

afgpride said:


> This smug Ben Shapiro-esque attempts at gotchas are so tired.


My point exactly!

Pro-tip, search your text for the words liberal and  I want to correct you it is leftism, liberalism has nothing to do with what you are talking!

And leftists dogma and science are like oil and water.


afgpride said:


> Are you tribal for being anti-Greta?


To be an anti you first need to acknowledge something, a toll is only that!


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Dec 12, 2019)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> This is just sad. I mean, fucking sad. Seriously.


 Lewd. How do we ban this person?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> \Or you guys think that no one has taught well we have a problem, no shit Sherlock, how about a solution, neah that is not clickbaity!


You say "no shit Sherlock" as if a problem is even unanimously acknowledged in all political scopes.  It isn't.  In case you haven't noticed, the president of the United States struggles to acknowledge climate change is a legitimate problem.  A large chunk of the United States doesn't think it's a legitimate problem.

You want solutions?  So do I.  I don't think people like AOC have it, I think it will have to be technological rather than political by nature.  But guess what?  Talking about solutions are for people who acknowledge a problem exists.  Not doing so is even worse than lacking solutions.  At least if you know something is an issue, and decide not to do anything about it, you're making an informed decision.  I wish everyone was on the same page on this, and merely differed on how to (if at all) respond to an ecological problem; but that isn't what's happening.  To many, an ecological problem isn't there.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

afgpride said:


> A large chunk of the United States doesn't think it's a legitimate problem.


Mate that is called politics!


afgpride said:


> I think it will have to be technological rather than political by nature. But guess what? Solutions are for people who acknowledge a problem exists.


You mean people that scram or the press that uses it for clicks, no thank you!



afgpride said:


> Not doing so is even worse than lacking solutions.


Did you read the agreements, I don't see as not seeing it just that humans are greedy, again as I said, let's all stop using electricity, shall we?


afgpride said:


> At least if you know something is an issue, and decide not to do anything about it, you're making an informed decision.


Ok so the advance in electric cars, solar panels, number of eolian, solar towards means nothing?

I saw a study that draws the acceleration of green technology, it is exponential but well we are not there at solar level, we are still scrubs.

YOu guys think on small scopes, do you think China, India and Brazil give  fuck about spending much more money for this or for them to have a better base?


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> Mate that is called politics!
> 
> You mean people that scram or the press that uses it for clicks, no thank you!
> 
> ...


None of what you're saying here makes any sense.  I think you need to improve your reasoning skills so you can follow a coherent argument, otherwise you're just going to continue chaotically spitting out random talking points any time you scan a keyword that relates to it.  I have no time for that.

I already told you I think solutions will have to be technological rather than political; it's right there in the post you responded to.  I said this precisely _because_ a lot of high-emissions countries won't comply with any grandiose political measures to reduce emissions.  So what are you even arguing with?  Are you a random generator of vague punchlines to let off steam at "leftists?"


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

afgpride said:


> None of what you're saying here makes any sense.  I think you need to improve your reasoning skills so you can follow a coherent argument, otherwise you're just going to continue chaotically spitting out random talking points any time you scan a keyword that relates to it.  I have no time for that.
> 
> I already told you I think solutions will have to be technological rather than political; it's right there in the post you responded to.  I said this precisely _because_ a lot of high-emissions countries won't comply with any grandiose political measures to reduce emissions.  So what are you even arguing with?  Are you a random generator of vague punchlines to let off steam at "leftists?"


Well fair enough, I can do that easily. Just testing the waters.

And it will be technological so we agree on that. And we agree on the high emission countries never agreeing to something that will decrease their economical grow!

We were not arguing, I just wanted to be sure we were on the same page.

You started with a classical cliche entry.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 12, 2019)

So, how much longer until we have the magical machine that will fix our problems?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Garcher said:


> So, how much longer until we have the magical machine that will fix our problems?



80B and counting!


----------



## Superstars (Dec 12, 2019)

Typical. Meaningless awards for a fake cause that was predicted to happen years ago

She is only person of the year cause she stood up to the "big bad rich guys" which supports the dems/libs mainstream propaganda.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 12, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Typical. Meaningless awards for a fake cause that was predicted to happen years ago
> 
> She is only person of the year cause she stood up to the "big bad rich guys" which supports the dems/libs mainstream propaganda.



So why is Trump pissed then?


----------



## Superstars (Dec 12, 2019)

Saishin said:


>


Exactly. The exaggerated foolishness of this culture is astounding.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 12, 2019)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So why is Trump pissed then?


You got it backwards. Greta is angry...Chump is telling her to chill.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

Superstars said:


> You got it backwards. Greta is angry...Chump is telling her to chill.


Guessing you didn't see her response


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2019)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> So why is Trump pissed then?


Don't worry Trumpy you'll be in the next cover when you will win the election


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Saishin said:


> Don't worry Trumpy you'll be in the next cover when you will win the election


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

Saishin said:


> Trumpy


----------



## Superstars (Dec 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Guessing you didn't see her response


I probably felt it tho...more hot air.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Dec 12, 2019)

The irony here is that they are going to use up a lot of paper (trees) to print this.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2019)

Superstars said:


> I probably felt it tho...more hot air.


Nah you didn't see it


----------



## Saishin (Dec 12, 2019)

How butthurt Trump must be to feel aversion for a teen girl
Hopefully the bear and flag in it are made in the USA 


mr_shadow said:


> Regardless of climate change, its still a fact that fossil fuels are a finite resource and will eventually run out.
> 
> I have a Russian friend who used to intern at Gazprom, and she leaked to me that Russia's oil and gas reserves will functionally* run out within 50 years. Which is within most of our lifetimes.
> 
> *_ "Functionally run out_" _means_ _there might physically still be some oil left at the very bottom of the proverbial barrel, but so little that scraping it out wouldn't be worth the effort._


If you think about it 50 years is a short time,damn if humanity won't fine an alternative resources we're doomed,am I wrong ot Saudi oil will run out in 30 years as well?


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Dec 12, 2019)

QMS said:


> And you are being unreasonable because none of you that want it now has any solution only demands!And also blame those that did something



Indeed. I personally do not have a solution. I don't feel bad about that because its literally not my job nor my duty to have a solution. I don't control a country nor do I heavily influence the ones that do. Despite this me demanding result isn't unreasonable. If anything its intensely reasonable since governing the country and keeping it safe is the official job of a government. 

And that goes for everything and everyone. Almost no one in the electorate knows anything about the economy but if we're in an economic crisis they very reasonably start to get very angry. I don't know anything about deploying troops to keep the nation safe in wartime but I feel pretty justified in demanding the army to know quite a lot about just that. No one I know can put out a fire engulfing an entire building but we rightfully expect the Fire fighters to do that for us. Only a tiny percentage of the electorate really knows the law but we do demand judges to do their job well. 

And thus when global warming can significantly damage all of our future we have every right to demand the government get off its ass and does something about it. Because a government that refuses to protect its nation is no real government at all.


----------



## blk (Dec 12, 2019)

Sure it is bizarre to see a bunch of adults getting triggered by a kid that used hyperboles to deliver an important message.




QMS said:


> Again, nice tribalism as always, what is the solution of the left or the right?
> 
> That simple!
> 
> ...



Where does this idea that "no solutions are ever given! This is useless!" comes from? There are a ton of suggestions to fight climate change, both from a policy stand point and a technological one.

Pigovian taxes and transferable emission rights are very efficient solutions that can be applied by the State.

Technology is also already advanced enough to sustain our advanced economies with 100% renewable electricity

lost to

The study doesn't even consider other emission-free options, such as breeder reactors (which are virtually renewable sources since they recycle nuclear waste, the already known reserves of Uranium or Thorium would last tens of thousands of years with this already proven and working technology)



There is no lack of scientific evidence and consensus about climate change being real and its eventual damages.

There is no lack of political, economical and technological solutions to it.

The only lack is on willingness to accept scientific research and to act according to it.


That's why we have even kids like Greta trying to hammer this information in the head of obtuse people.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

If you know that 90-95% of powerplan that is built after 2000 in Indonesia is coal and gas powerplan

You wouldnt say this is not politics.

Why Indonesia loves to build Chinese funded coal powerplan?
If we build any powerplan made by EU company. We have to pay at least 50% up front

Chinese however willing to build powerplan without down payment.
And we only start to pay after selling electricity to people.

Why coal?
Why not. It is cheap, easier to store and manage the peak load and low load


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

But Fuck Greta I guess


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


> The irony here is that they are going to use up a lot of paper (trees) to print this.


I wonder if some people would buy the magazine just to burn it later as protest

That would be more ironic


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2019)

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...rg-time-person-of-the-year-2019-a9243726.html

Photo-shopping Trump's head over Greta's, now. I struggle to find the words to describe how pathetic this is.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

Why you guys are so happy that’s people are “triggered” like you said? I mean your goal should rather to convince people about the dangers of climate change rather than be satisfied about the strengthen cleavage on a issue so important.

Sure you won’t change some irresponsible people  but I believe it’s possible to convince a lot of people with less drama and a more reasonable approach.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 12, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Call me when the flat earthers of entropy aren't a dominant force in political discourse and maybe I'll chastise this privileged Swedish girl for hyperbolizing her plights.



Call me when the US government, after taking $3.3 trillions dollars in one year, or $121,000 per second, can competently fix potholes and homeless pooping in the streets before screeching about how we should let them take even more money so they can “save the planet”.

Especially when 99% of environmental “activists” don’t even abstain completely from meat, a major factor in the changes they sensationalize. Greta perfectly summarizes the typical environmentalist: privileged hypocrites whining for attention and hollow commendation.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Why you guys are so happy that’s people are “triggered” like you said? I mean your goal should rather to convince people about the dangers of climate change rather than be satisfied about the strengthen cleavage on a issue so important.



Flat-earthers exist and it is easier to identify who are terrible people from all those triggered by this.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Call me when the US government, after taking $3.3 trillions dollars in one year, or $121,000 per second, can competently fix potholes and homeless pooping in the streets before screeching about how we should let them take even more money so they can “save the planet”.
> 
> Especially when 99% of environmental “activists” don’t even abstain completely from meat, a major factor in the changes they sensationalize. Greta perfectly summarizes the typical environmentalist: privileged hypocrites whining for attention and hollow commendation.


Damn that was brutal and my point exactly, do never expect something that you can't do it!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

blk said:


> Sure it is bizarre to see a bunch of adults getting triggered by a kid that used hyperboles to deliver an important message.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I kind of like your argument, I need to read about Pigovian taxes!


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Flat-earthers exist and it is easier to identify who are terrible people from all those triggered by this.


What is your goal ?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> What is your goal ?


To bait and then say that some get triggered.

Also, some of those flat earthers talk about fusion reaction ... the irony.
Activists talk about no solution and yet we are defending them with our emotions.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

do you guys even have brain?
campaign is suppose to attract attention,
let say Greta sail from Sweden to US, if you cant do that then reduce it,
you have your own brain have your own judgement,
if an American usually go to Bali or Himalaya for vacation, wouldnt be cheaper and more environmental friendly if you go camp to yellowstone or somewhere local?

when people said producing Meat is waste of space, energy, etc. if you cant stop eating meat, then reduce it,
isnt is wiser to control your own meat consumption as your body, mind wanted?
I fail to know who has autism here,
Greta or people who completely miss all the point

well at least Greta know that she has one


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

wibisana said:


> do you guys even have brain?





wibisana said:


> you have your own brain have your own judgement,


See this is why no one will take you seriously in any discussion, the same as that girl.



wibisana said:


> if you cant stop eating meat, then reduce it,
> isnt is wiser to control your own meat consumption as your body, mind wanted?


This is not how you convince anyone and I am someone that is not that high on meat but again not a good way to make your point!


----------



## Illusory (Dec 12, 2019)

wibisana said:


> when people said producing Meat is waste of space, energy, etc. if you cant stop eating meat, then reduce it



You have STOLEN my childhood and you act like eliminating dietary meat is so difficult? How DARE you!

Keep your eyes on me, boys. I’m going to be the TIME’s person of the year for 2020.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 12, 2019)

Illusory said:


> You have STOLEN my childhood and you act like eliminating dietary meat is so difficult? How DARE you! *Autistic screeching*.
> 
> Keep your eyes on me, boys. I’m going to be the TIME’s person of the year for 2020.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

Illusory said:


> You have STOLEN my childhood and you act like eliminating dietary meat is so difficult? How DARE you! *Autistic screeching*.
> 
> Keep your eyes on me, boys. I’m going to be the TIME’s person of the year for 2020.


so? she is campaigning for less meat usage, isnt it good for us and for the nature?
again you guys only see thing on face value, if someone told you something process it, and if it is good, you should do that, at least try to start doing that.

I fail to understand why you need to use unnecessary hostility toward her/ or someone who just reminding you that this is better for us.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 12, 2019)

wibisana said:


> do you guys even have brain?
> campaign is suppose to attract attention,
> let say Greta sail from Sweden to US, if you cant do that then reduce it,
> you have your own brain have your own judgement,
> ...


You cannot convince people by openly despise your interlocutors. If you stick to the points you presented, then you have bigger chance to open the mind of your interlocutor on the issues you mentioned.
Calling Trump supporters a “basket of deplorable” wasn’t really successful for Hilary Clinton.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Calling Trump supporters a “basket of deplorable” wasn’t really successful for Hilary Clinton.



Even though they ended up proving her point in the long run?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You cannot convince people by openly despise your interlocutor. If you stick to the points you presented, then you have bigger chance to open the mind of your interlocutor on the issues you mentioned.
> Calling Trump supporters a “basket of deplorable” wasn’t really successful for Hilary Clinton.


apparently most adult just too focused getting mad/offended by her way of saying so they ignore and dont process what is she saying.
again why? why couldnt grow up show more understanding in here?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 12, 2019)

And it must be said this once again shows a complete and utter lack of respect for earthchan, who spread climate awareness back before it was trendy.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> Even though they ended up proving her point in the long run?


The result is that it contributes to her failure. It pleased her supporters but she didn’t convinced Trump supporters to join her by insulting them.


----------



## kluang (Dec 13, 2019)

You know what is funny.

Joss Paper.
Aka Hell Bank Notes.



> Hell Bank Notes serve as the official currency for the afterlife. Living relatives offer them to dead ancestors by burning (or placing them in coffins in the case of funerals) the bank notes as a bribe to Yanluo for a shorter stay or to escape punishment, or for the ancestors themselves to use in spending on lavish items in the afterlife.



A quite number of trees are used to make sure the rich Chinese tycoons, will remain rich in the afterlife.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> The result is that it contributes to her failure. It pleased her supporters but she didn’t convinced Trump supporters to join her by insulting them.



Even though they were joining their demagogue in insulting her already?

It's a real pain that certain people feel free to throw around as many insults as they like, but they'll screech and complain when people insult them in turn.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

kluang said:


> You know what is funny.
> 
> Joss Paper.
> Aka Hell Bank Notes.
> ...


paper house, car, yacht.
Idk why you need to burn paper money if you can burn multiple paper house and sold it later in afterlife.
wouldnt it need less paper?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> Even though they were joining their demagogue in insulting her already?
> 
> It's a real pain that certain people feel free to throw around as many insults as they like, but they'll screech and complain when people insult them in turn.


Yes. She was campaigning to convince people that her project was the good one. She was the one trying to convince she was right, not them trying to convince her. 
If I sincerely try to convince you about something I will present my arguments but also take in count your own opinions.
If I start by saying that you are an imbecile because you don’t believe like me, I already lost you whatever the arguments I present. You won’t will to listen me but rather fight back.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 13, 2019)

Are we really gonna put down a 16 year old climate activist with Aspergers because of a hyperbolic statement. It’s not like the poor thing is rich, smart, and influential enough to do anything about climate change on her own.


----------



## kluang (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> paper house, car, yacht.
> Idk why you need to burn paper money if you can burn multiple paper house and sold it later in afterlife.
> wouldnt it need less paper?



I don't know how the Chinese afterlife works, but I know cash is king even in hell or heaven.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2019)

kluang said:


> I don't know how the Chinese afterlife works, but I know cash is king even in hell or heaven.



So, a capitalist afterlife?


----------



## kluang (Dec 13, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> So, a capitalist afterlife?


An American afterlife?


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You cannot convince people by openly despise your interlocutors. If you stick to the points you presented, then you have bigger chance to open the mind of your interlocutor on the issues you mentioned.
> Calling Trump supporters a “basket of deplorable” wasn’t really successful for Hilary Clinton.


Maybe not wrong but I find it curious that the onus of 'polite' conversation is only ever put on one side.

As in: liberals should stop calling people deplorable is pretty much a go to in most bubbles and most of msm,

but I have never heard of: conservatives should stop calling their opposition sjw, shills, npc, race traitors and so on.

Not saying that makes your statement wrong, just an observation.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Maybe not wrong but I find it curious that the onus of 'polite' conversation is only ever put on one side.
> 
> As in: liberals should stop calling people deplorable is pretty much a go to in most bubbles and most of msm,
> 
> ...



It is probably because conservatives will always complain that their "freedom of speech" is being suppressed if someone does tell them to stop saying all those things.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Maybe not wrong but I find it curious that the onus of 'polite' conversation is only ever put on one side.
> 
> As in: liberals should stop calling people deplorable is pretty much a go to in most bubbles and most of msm,
> 
> ...


 Because right now we talking about the climate change and how we can convince people about this issue. I don’t try to convince people that global warming doesn’t exist. Why I should help them in their communication? I means, the goal is to convince as much a possible, not to win a debate for our ego.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Because right now we talking about the climate change and how we can convince people about this issue. I don’t try to convince people that global warming doesn’t exist. Why I should help them in their communication? I means, the goal is to convince as much a possible, not to win a debate for our ego.



But remember, which side had the most success politically?

Maybe on most countries convincing the other side is the weaker strategy compared to firing up your own base.

Voting results in most western nations sure look like it right now.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> But remember, which side had the most success politically?
> 
> Maybe on most countries convincing the other side is the weaker strategy compared to firing up your own base.
> 
> Voting results in most western nations sure look like it right now.


 If the left is losing, it’s because they also ignore the reality of people because of their ideology. In France, Marine Le Pen and her party don’t have to talk to get new supporters. The deny of her opponents on the reality that the people live is enough to convince them. And when they talk, they are much more in the arguing than in the insults compared to their opponents. That’s why  they are winning here


----------



## Superstars (Dec 13, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nah you didn't see it


The latest trend Is not important.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 13, 2019)

Nice


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

kluang said:


> You know what is funny.
> 
> Joss Paper.
> Aka Hell Bank Notes.
> ...



Somehow I never thought about this, but good point. 

Maybe the government should launch a campaign to discourage Hell Cash in favor of WeChat payments?

You could set up an official WeChat account that either destroys the money received (equivalent to burning) or donates it to the nearest temple.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Nice


I like how it is her fault that someone else is not as popular as her

Definitelly not her haters who is so obsessed with her and google her or make news/thread/post about her 24/7


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Im not saying le male is Greta haters but you can actually count yourself how much he posted about her in convo compared to how much he post about the other guy
Which is like 0


----------



## dergeist (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I like how it is her fault that someone else is not as popular as her
> 
> Definitelly not her haters who is so obsessed with her and google her or make news/thread/post about her 24/7



It's not her fault per se, it's largely the fault of the media and the agenda driven climate obsessed nutters. They put her on a pedestal instead of promote something which may make a difference. And if she was really concerned(to the level she's shown) she would research and promote the clean tech.

For me it's not about popularity it moreso shows how shallow people and their concerns really are. People would push a girl(who cries shouts and comes across like she could maul a pitbull) into the public light, while not even mention that which could bring some tangible change.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> *Im not saying le male is Greta haters* but you can actually count yourself how much he posted about her in convo compared to how much he post about the other guy
> Which is like 0


 You did before, that’s why we have a long exchange about her in the convo.

Regarding the comparison between Greta Thunberg and this young investor Boyan Slat, I heard about him on social media, compared with Thunberg exactly like in the pictures posted here. I prefer to explains why I believe Greta Thunberg and her movement not helping the environmental cause and create more cleavage on issue when we need support as much as possible.
I don’t pretend to be an activist so I’m not aware about all the inventions and innovation made to help the environment but I believe what we need is much more people like Boyan Slat. The human ingenuity is what can help us.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You did before, that’s why we have a long exchange about her in the convo.
> 
> Regarding the comparison between Greta Thunberg and this young investor Boyan Slat, I heard about him on social media, compared with Thunberg exactly like in the pictures posted here. I prefer to explains why I believe Greta Thunberg and her movement not helping the environmental cause and create more cleavage on issue that rather need support as much as possible.
> I don’t pretend to be an activist so I’m not aware about all the inventions and innovation made to help the environment but I believe what we need is much more people like Boyan Slat. The human ingenuity is what can help us.


I am not saying cleaning ocean is bad thing
But pretty sure stop poluting the ocean is way better than cleaning it lul

People like Greta, the Pope, Celebrities, etc is symbol. Their voice are heard accross nation
If they can promote reducing polution (CO2,Plastic, Methane etc) why would you haelve problem with them?


That is the point if campaign, symbols etc. You need them to raise awareness


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I am not saying cleaning ocean is bad thing
> But pretty sure stop poluting the ocean is way better than cleaning it lul
> 
> People like Greta, the Pope, Celebrities, etc is symbol. Their voice are heard accross nation
> ...


Yes not polluting the ocean is better like is better to avoid rotten meat to avoid being sick. The thing is you need to create a medicine to cure the problem.

I already explained why I do have a problem with Greta Thunberg’s actions and her impact on people. She have an apocalyptic approach of the situation and it gives anxiety to her supporters.  The situation request pragmatism rather than emotions. 
The emergence of Extinction Rebellion is the result of her actions. They are ideologically linked to her movement.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Yes not polluting the ocean is better like is better to avoid rotten meat to avoid being sick. The thing is you need to create a medicine to cure the problem.
> 
> I already explained why I do have a problem with Greta Thunberg’s actions and her impact on people. She have an apocalyptic approach of the situation and it gives anxiety to her supporters.  The situation request pragmatism rather than emotions.
> The emergence of Extinction Rebellion is the result of her actions. They are ideologically linked to her movement.


Well people have brain and can process which fit for them
But still the point is we have to start to change. More people voicing the change the better.

Instead we have people looking for excuse not to change. And shutting down the voice that promoting change.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

So extiction rebellion is Greta's fault now


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> So extiction rebellion is Greta's fault now


Feel like at Church man. Even her is like WTF lol


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Feel like at Church man. Even her is like WTF lol


Idk how is this suppose to be related to my statement


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Idk how is this suppose to be related to my statement


You think Extinction rebellion is not inspired by someone? The symbol you mentioned. The modus operandi is quite similar but more extreme from this organisation.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> You think Extinction rebellion is not inspired by someone? The symbol you mentioned. The modus operandi is quite similar but more extreme from this organisation.


So you saying Greta told them to detroy stuff? I like to know the proof


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> So you saying Greta told them to detroy stuff? I like to know the proof


Don’t make me says what I did not says. This discussion is public. People can read what I said previously and see I didn’t says that.

I said they were inspired by her and their methods are similar. Both of them promote a form of disobedience and rebellion regarding the environmental cause but Extinction Rebellion are more extreme and radicals in their actions and ideas.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> Don’t make me says what I did not says. This discussion is public. People can read what I said previously and see I didn’t says that.
> 
> I said they were inspired by her and their methods are similar. Both of them promote a form of disobedience and rebellion regarding the environmental cause but Extinction Rebellion are more extreme and radicals in their actions and ideas.


You said it is her fault that people break stuff.
And what Greta do is school strike.
I fail to connect that more extreem method such as breaking stuff now is also her fault.


----------



## Amol (Dec 13, 2019)

This thread told me that this world is filled with morons. 
So a 15/16 suppose to give solutions to decade old problems otherwise she is a fake? 
Did I read that right? 
This thread had people bitching about Greta's so called bitching. At least her bitching is for worthwhile cause while her haters who are frankly stooping down to a low level are bitching for most pointless thing. 
Greta is an activist. Her job is not to solve the world problems. Politicians and Scientists exist for that. An activist's job is to bring topic in front of everybody's mind. 
So the edgelords who imply that either Greta gives solution to the problem or shut up her 'bitching' are biggest dumbasses this planet has ever produced. I worry for humanity if our intelligence has dropped to this level. 
I would take a teenage girl who constantly deals with hyperbolic arguments but at least sticks to relevant topic over so called adults who don't do anything good on their own but spend unhealthy amount of time bashing someone who is at least trying. If you are going to be a tryhard then at least be on actual topic.  Greta actually doesn't matter. What matter is climate change and how humanity is thoroughly fucking Earth over while discarding it's culpability in it. Sometimes I truly think humanity is the most ungrateful species this Earth has produced. This thread is living proof of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> This thread told me that this world is filled with morons.
> So a 15/16 suppose to give solutions to decade old problems otherwise she is a fake?
> Did I read that right?
> This thread had people bitching about Greta's so called bitching. At least her bitching is for worthwhile cause while her haters who are frankly stooping down to a low level are bitching for most pointless thing.
> ...


Humanity is the most ungrateful species, just look what we're doing to the earth.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

Subarashii said:


> Humanity is the most ungrateful species, just look what we're doing to the earth.



I don't think other species refrain from destroying the planet because they're more enlightened. They just do it because they don't have the capacity to. 

E.g. if a blue whale could eat all the krill in the ocean, it probably would. Even though this would cause the extinction of the krill and thereby of the whale itself.

The reason the whale isn't eating all the krill in the ocean is not that it understands the perils of unsustainable overfishing, but that the whale's stomach isn't big enough. There's a limit to how much krill it can stuff itself with in one day, and this limit is luckily low enough that some krill have time to reproduce before they get eaten.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I don't think other species refrain from destroying the planet because they're more enlightened. They just do it because they don't have the capacity to.
> 
> E.g. if a blue whale could eat all the krill in the ocean, it probably would. Even though this would cause the extinction of the krill and thereby of the whale itself.
> 
> The reason the whale isn't eating all the krill in the ocean is not that it understands the perils of unsustainable overfishing, but that the whale's stomach isn't big enough. There's a limit to how much krill it can stuff itself with in one day, and this limit is luckily low enough that some krill have time to reproduce before they get eaten.


You don't see animals saying "we need more jobs so I'm going to destroy my home to mine for X"
Whales aren't gluttonous


----------



## Illusory (Dec 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> Greta is an activist. Her job is not to solve the world problems. Politicians and Scientists exist for that. An activist's job is to bring topic in front of everybody's mind.



_Nobody's_ saying privileged autistic children can't throw tantrums about temperature. I _fully support_ the right of every autistic tantrum on YouTube and 4chan (or the UN).

But we aren't obligated to agree with their viewpoints, or view them as heroes, or view them as the most influential person of the year. We may make comments expressing that different viewpoint. Why is that so hard for you to accept?


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Nobody's saying privileged autistic girls can't throw tantrums about the temperature. I bet they'd get some views on YouTube. But we aren't obligated to agree or view them as heroes, and if our disagreement hurts your feelings so badly, then stop pushing autistic girls on the world stage to scream about your causes.



If you draw unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's again, I'll conclude that you're deriding the handicapped and take appropriate action.


----------



## Amol (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah not bothering with obvious dupe and troll. Whoever that shithead is obviously cares more about her illness than actual fucking topic. He literally can't talk about her as if she is a human being. 
Get I wonder whose brain is rotting here.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> If you draw unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's again, I'll conclude that you're deriding the handicapped and take appropriate action.



Oh, are some_ facts_ forbidden to be mentioned, and will be censored and suppressed?

But hey, interpret whatever facts you have to in whatever way you want to censor whatever speech you want until you have the echo chamber you want. That's what I always say.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Oh, are some_ facts_ forbidden to be mentioned, and will be censored and suppressed? That's how you know you're on the right side.



Yes, you're not allowed to insult people for things they have no control over, such as their gender, age, or disabilities.

Referring to Thunberg as a "bitch" (gender) or "autistic" (disability) is therefore not allowed. Both are irrelevant to whether her climate activism is warranted or not.

[Like how the fact that FDR was in a wheelchair is irrelevant to his handling of World War 2]


----------



## Illusory (Dec 13, 2019)

Amol said:


> Yeah not bothering with obvious dupe and troll. Whoever that shithead is obviously cares more about her illness than actual fucking topic. He literally can't talk about her as if she is a human being.
> Get I wonder whose brain is rotting here.



You're the one who just implied that stating someone has autism dehumanizes them, and called me _actual derogatory_ names while you're at it. But chances are, I'll be banned and you won't because you're on the side that moderator wants you to be on.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Yes, you're not allowed to insult people for things they have no control over, such as their gender, age, or disabilities.



I didn't insult autism. I stated she has it, which is relevant, because this is a social issue and autism is a condition that challenges social understanding.



mr_shadow said:


> Referring to Thunberg as a "bitch" (gender) or "autistic" (disability) is therefore not allowed. Both are irrelevant to whether her climate activism is warranted or not.



I never said bitch, and I'd never compare those two words. One is derogatory slang, and one is the name of an actual medical condition.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

Illusory said:


> I didn't insult autism. I stated she has it, which is relevant, because this is a social issue and autism is a condition that challenges social understanding.



And then I stated that you're not allowed to talk about it. That's the end of the discussion.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> And then I stated that you're not allowed to talk about it. That's the end of the discussion.



Got it, I'll just pretend I'm in China and avoiding re-education camp.

_Oh, Greta, you're so heroic and brave. You easily made the most impact out of any other individual in the year 2019 when you gave that super-poignant speech to the UN about how they stole your childhood. Nobody deserves it more than you, congratulations! I strongly agree with the mainstream media on how amazing you are, and strongly agree with the speech-authoritarian on how there is absolutely nothing that mitigates your unquestionable knowledge, experience, or understanding of complex social issues._


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 13, 2019)

Sure dig your own hole I guess...


----------



## Illusory (Dec 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Sure dig your own hole I guess...



This fits _okay_ with my China analogy.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 13, 2019)

So it's not just island but shadow too 

I figured mbx would be behind it because every time he comes here he talks about not liking mean spirited posts, not just towards other members but towards other people and current events period. And for the progressive posters, the head honcho even suggested last time he teleported in that you should be able to discuss trump without being insulting towards trump. So this can come back to bite you guys on the posterior too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

Illusory said:


> This fits _okay_ with my China analogy. But I will make an effort to have the correct opinion on this forum for now on, pinky-swear.



I don't like this attitude, so I think we'll give a one-day thread ban to prove I'm serious.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 13, 2019)

There is definitely a 'dig a hole to china' joke somewhere here but I sense shadow is not in the mood for tomfoolery right now.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Are we really gonna put down a 16 year old climate activist with Aspergers because of a hyperbolic statement.


This is called virtue signaling and again not a solution from her or those that support her claims! 




wibisana said:


> Im not saying le male is Greta haters but you can actually count yourself how much he posted about her in convo compared to how much he post about the other guy
> Which is like 0


Missed the point, no one cares about here, she lacks substance, some of us are made of those that use her for dogmatic reasons, some are even in this thread.




Illusory said:


> _Nobody's_ saying privileged autistic children can't throw tantrums about temperature. I _fully support_ the right of every autistic tantrum on YouTube and 4chan (or the UN).
> 
> But we aren't obligated to agree with their viewpoints, or view them as heroes, or view them as the most influential person of the year. We may make comments expressing that different viewpoint. Why is that so hard for you to accept?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> This is called virtue signaling and again not a solution from her or those that support her claims!


What solution would you have a 16 year old high school student propose to her and the worlds government to combat climate change that hasn’t already been said by scientists?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Missed the point, no one cares about here, she lacks substance, some of us are made of those that use her for dogmatic reasons, some are even in this thread.


Noone care about her?
Le male just prove my point lul


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> If you draw unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's again, I'll conclude that you're deriding the handicapped and take appropriate action.


Really now, someone having that is used to go on stage and used as protection but those that say she should not be exposed to public speeches because of that exact mental disorder are deriding?

I am out of this thread if that is the case regarding an actual good point, exposing her to that condition affects her condition but who cares if she can be used for "noble goals"!


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 13, 2019)

I still think the 2006 version was the best.

I have no problem with Greta and caring about environment. It is an important topic and should be discussed. I do have a beef with the "side projects" that pop up along the line and whatever shady agenda may yet to show up using her as a living shield.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> What solution would you have a 16 year old high school student propose to her and the world's government to combat climate change that hasn’t already been said by scientists?


I propose the boy that invented that boat to be used by the media as a solution and stop exploiting that girl!

For me, it is cringy how on one hand we should validate her tantrums and hyperboles and on the other hand a critical analyze is defended by she is a kid with X and we should stop saying Y!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Noone care about her?
> Le male just prove my point lul


Several times he said he cares about how she is used by mass media and activists to segregate once again.
That is the point we are making!


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

It's pretty silly when people say "she's just a puppet, other people are telling her what to say."

Didn't you have any opinions of your own when* you* were 16? At least I did, since that's the year I started posting on NF. Many of them riddled with fallacies and inconsistencies (I should be an honorary citizen of Scotland for all the No True Scotsmen I used in Islam debates), but they were still my own thoughts and not fed to me by anyone else.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 13, 2019)

Respectfully, some of greta's activist behavior could be her aspergers. It's not a completely unrelated condition to her behavior.

Like imagine you're dealing with depression and see some terrible news story about bees going extinct and then you despair about the world and humanity and it's all over, but instead of nobody listening to you and you taking your meds or maybe just learning to keep away from the news when you're depressed, _instead_ somebody notices you ranting about the state of the world, props you up for some environmental cause, takes advantage of your depressive mood as some symbol of earnest justice to rally around and then we're off to the races?

You don't want to be ableist and dismiss someone's emotions just because they have a disorder, but


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Didn't you have any opinions of your own when* you* were 16?


I did but I did not go to the UN to say that all the leaders are imbeciles and I am right because I know from my vast economical, experimental and scientific expertise how the macroeconomy and how the planet works.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Several times he said he cares about how she is used by mass media and activists to segregate once again.
> That is the point we are making!


Nope
The hit result is also bcause people like le male is just too obsessed with her.

Literally noone :

Le Male in convo : see Greta do this.
Multiply by number of her hater in every forums, fb and shits


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Dont take my words
Check yourself in convo thread


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Nope
> The hit result is also bcause people like le male is just too obsessed with her.
> 
> Literally noone :
> ...


I put a bait that she is a bitch because she was bitching and some were triggered!

So tell me how is that different?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Dont take my words
> Check yourself in convo thread


Again most of my posts were that there was no substance from here because she is 16 and has no solution at that age.

Her supporters also do not have one!

We want to save the planet, ok how?


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

Also, I see the same members that always have one side post the same way!

This is why I called it tribalism but no one cares.

We need to save the planet ok, now, I am listening, I and only another posted theoretical solutions, the rest bitchen


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 13, 2019)

I do not think we can realistically save the planet. For a while it will be worse, then a brief period where things seem like they go better then BAM! utter destruction.

At best we could delay it a bit but there is realistically no way to stop what is to come.


----------



## dergeist (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also, I see the same members that always have one side post the same way!
> 
> This is why I called it tribalism but no one cares.
> 
> We need to save the planet ok, now, I am listening, I and only another posted theoretical solutions, the rest bitchen



People like to bitch instead of look for solutions. People prefer to personality worship instead of use reason and promote tangible solutions.There's a reason many are referred to as snow flakes. I suppose it helps the ego feel better.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> I propose the boy that invented that boat to be used by the media as a solution and stop exploiting that girl!
> 
> For me, it is cringy how on one hand we should validate her tantrums and hyperbole and on the other hand a critical analyze is defended by she is a kid with X and we should stop saying Y!


That’s not how the media works though. She is someone who is speaking up for her generation. The problem is younger people (me included) opinions are seen as irrelevant to an older generation those same people not realizing that we in turn have to inherit the problem that they are only making worse. Like it or not she is basically the face of a younger generation.

My brother is a 20 year old with aspergers. So I am also a bit protective over those who have it. However it doesn’t make her opinions any less valid because there is an obvious problem. It’s not her job to find a solution her only choice is to bring the problem to the forefront.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

dergeist said:


> People like to bitch instead of look for solutions. People prefer to personality worship instead of use reason and promote tangible solutions.There's a reason many are referred to as snow flakes. I suppose it helps the ego feel better.


Most likely for the first time I started to read more than when I was in school for 22 years I managed to read 7 books in 1w and a half and damn because of mass media and TV we are been manipulated with trivial stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> The problem is younger people (me included) opinions are seen as irrelevant to an older generation those same people not realizing that we in turn have to inherit the problem that they are only making worse.


This happens every generation, it will happen again when she will be older, that is not a good argument!

Her opinion are irrelevant because she is aggressive, nonexperienced and with no substance, do you think that is the attitude of someone of 16 years of experience in life?

If you do that in life you will never succeed in anything, no one of value will help you or care because you do not present the problem in a good way.


SakuraLover16 said:


> It’s not her job to find a solution her only choice is to bring the problem to the forefront.


Then she presents no solution to the problem, we have too many activists, I know I was one and none that bring solutions!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 13, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> I do not think we can realistically save the planet. For a while it will be worse, then a brief period where things seem like they go better then BAM! utter destruction.
> 
> At best we could delay it a bit but there is realistically no way to stop what is to come.



That doesn't mean we shouldn't make the effort to make things better and fix the damage that has been done_._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> Again most of my posts were that there was no substance from here because she is 16 and has no solution at that age.
> 
> Her supporters also do not have one!
> 
> We want to save the planet, ok how?


Want to save the planet? That is good
I just posted above
Start the change. It is up to you how much change you want to start
You have brain and capable of think for yourself
How much you can do.
I.e. Indonesia is notorious for its single use plastic bag. The govt is trying to reduce it by taxing it, but the taxes is too small/negligible. People need to realise themselve they have to do it on their own. They could buy/use multi usage bags. (Sadly i havent see much people doing it, and tbh i still get those single use bag, tho i tried to save and reuse it for other purpose such garbage bag, or laundry bag.)

Eat less meat
70% of avaliable fresh water is being used on irrigation
While 35-40% of crops is eaten by our meat farm
Eat less meat aside reducing methane, it also conserve water and land.

There are many other that we need to start like using less electrictry, try to less travel or at least optimise it. etc i couldnt write it all it will took too long 

Also
Again these "symbol" whose voice is heard much farther away than scientist is necessary to raise awareness.
Sadly many people dont get it


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Dec 13, 2019)

QMS said:


> This happens every generation, it will happen again when she will be older, that is not a good argument!


She and the younger generation are not in power so they cannot do anything other than make a fuss. I nor you truly knows how the younger generation will attack this problem when they age and whether or not they will listen to the generation after them only time will tell.


QMS said:


> Her opinion are irrelevant because she is aggressive, nonexperienced and with no substance, do you think that is the attitude of someone of 16 years of experience in life?
> 
> If you do that in life you will never succeed in anything, no one of value will help you or care because you do not present the problem in a good way.


Her opinion does not lose relevance. Again others have already provided solutions and why wouldn’t she be aggressive being passive has done nothing this far correct? The problem has been presented time and time again there is no good way to present something that isn’t good and will do us in if we don’t make changes now.


QMS said:


> Then she presents no solution to the problem, we have too many activists, I know I was one and none that bring solutions!


Again scientists have already presented solutions to the problem the point is they are not being listened to. If the research, data, and solution is already available all that is left is the implementation which they have no power over.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> That doesn't mean we shouldn't make the effort to make things better and fix the damage that has been done_._


Really sad that people just give up to fix their home


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Want to save the planet? That is good
> 
> Again these "symbol" whose voice is heard much farther away than scientist is necessary to raise awareness.
> Sadly many people dont get it



Again I am talking about practical science mixed with business.

Like :

And so many more.

Where is the mass media promoting this 24/7 ?


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Eat less meat
> 70% of avaliable fresh water is being used on irrigation
> While 35-40% of crops is eaten by our meat farm
> Eat less meat aside reducing methane, it also conserve water and land.
> ...



Except vegetarian and vegan diet is far less efficient than omnivore diet. You would need to convert even more wild areas to farmlands if the majority of humans switch to plant-based diet since we need to eat a lot more of those to get the same energy level, not to mention essential amino-acids that are rarily found in plants if at all.

We should think about water conservation and less food wasting.

"Use less electricity and optimise travel" is a hilarious thought. Public transport only works proper for some big cities of some countries, certainly not for rural areas. Use less electricity, I do not think so, it sounds someone who is really distanced from reality would think.


----------



## Subarashii (Dec 13, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> Except vegetarian and vegan diet is far less efficient than omnivore diet. You would need to convert even more wild areas to farmlands if the majority of humans switch to plant-based diet since we need to eat a lot more of those to get the same energy level, not to mention essential amino-acids that are rarily found in plants if at all.
> 
> We should think about water conservation and less food wasting.
> 
> "Use less electricity and optimise travel" is a hilarious thought. Public transport only works proper for some big cities of some countries, certainly not for rural areas. Use less electricity, I do not think so, it sounds someone who is really distanced from reality would think.


He didn't say "become vegetarian" he said eat LESS meat.  Eating less meat is better for your health and environment so it's a win-win.  
Food waste is a huge issue, especially in the US where  That's a huge number


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> Except vegetarian and vegan diet is far less efficient than omnivore diet. You would need to convert even more wild areas to farmlands if the majority of humans switch to plant-based diet since we need to eat a lot more of those to get the same energy level, not to mention essential amino-acids that are rarily found in plants if at all.
> 
> We should think about water conservation and less food wasting.
> 
> "Use less electricity and optimise travel" is a hilarious thought. Public transport only works proper for some big cities of some countries, certainly not for rural areas. Use less electricity, I do not think so, it sounds someone who is really distanced from reality would think.


1st you are wrong
Eat less meat =/= eat no meat

Beef need way more land 
I also just point out that 35% of our crops is eaten by them
Also 70% of our fresh water is being use on irrigation
Which part do you dont understand?

Less electricity is always good thing
Indonesia still use coalpowerplant. Use your fucking head.

Optimise travel too.
It is common in here people have 7 seater car but only being use by 1-2 person
People have to deal with 2hr traffic jam for 20km journey


----------



## Justiciar (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> 1st you are wrong
> Eat less meat =/= eat no meat


I have no issues with people making a conscious decision not to consume meat, be it for health or for climate political reasons. But to make meat less affordable through increased taxation is only going to limit the working- and underclass from being able to afford it, like it was in medieval times.



wibisana said:


> Beef need way more land
> I also just point out that 35% of our crops is eaten by them
> Also 70% of our fresh water is being use on irrigation
> Which part do you dont understand?


We have ample resources. No one in the West is denied access to clean water or food. People who eat meat are willing to pay its production costs, creating jobs, and generally keeping people happy.



wibisana said:


> Less electricity is always good thing


Then how about turning of the computer and find a more climate friendly hobby?



wibisana said:


> Indonesia still use coalpowerplant. Use your fucking head.


Most countries do.



wibisana said:


> Optimise travel too.
> It is common in here people have 7 seater car but only being use by 1-2 person
> People have to deal with 2hr traffic jam for 20km journey


Because most people can't afford more than one car, and the ability to drive more than 4 people and the extra cargo space comes in handy.

Then you should build more roads.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 13, 2019)

Greta arrived in Torino,Italy (on an electric car)


----------



## Superstars (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> And then I stated that you're not allowed to talk about it. That's the end of the discussion.


This is wrong. The poster only said she has the illness. He didn't make fun of her having it. You are censoring him/her falsely. Your no different from one of Pilates goons wrongfully smacking Jesus Christ after speaking.

But silencing those who have a different view is the norm around here. The low level of character in the cafe is sinful.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 13, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Your no different from one of Pilates goons wrongfully smacking Jesus Christ after speaking.



I can move on to crucifying people if they don't stop talking back to me.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> I can move on to crucifying people if they don't stop talking back to me.


Did you hear....Trump forced wimpy China to make a new deal....

Trump doesn't need to attend fake climate change meetings...Greta and everyone else is wasting their time on a fraud cause...While trump is tackling real issues...


Cry some more...Cry...while I get a cup and gulp those tears...


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Justiciar said:


> We have ample resources. No one in the West is denied access to clean water or food. People who eat meat are willing to pay its production costs, creating jobs, and generally keeping people happy.


Again at this current rate without reducing luxury stuff we will only endangering earth bio diversity



Justiciar said:


> Then how about turning of the computer and find a more climate friendly hobby?


I postd from phone. Which require less electricity


Justiciar said:


> Most countries do.


That is why we need to start change


Justiciar said:


> Because most people can't afford more than one car, and the ability to drive more than 4 people and the extra cargo space comes in handy.
> 
> Then you should build more roads


That is why we better if we optimise it. Dont go out if not necessary. Car pool. Use public transport etc. 


Again what is with people trying to find excuse not to change. Not to fix our home


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> I like how, many way older people get triggered everytime she is on the news
> 
> Like they dont have any better thing to do/to be concerned


The words aren't her own nor are the convictions.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Also Flint says hi


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The words aren't her own nor are the convictions.


So are Pope's words


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> So are Pope's words


I'm non-religious, thanks. Cults are gross.


----------



## Justiciar (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Again at this current rate without reducing luxury stuff we will only endangering earth bio diversity


Why should you get to decide how people live? Live your life the way you see fit, and let others live their lives the way they see fit.



> I postd from phone. Which require less electricity


You know what would waste even less electricity? Not posting at all.



> That is why we need to start change


You made a big deal about Indonesia using coal plants when most countries in the world do.

Not every city has enough rivers for hydropower plants, not every city gets enough sunlight for solar panels, and not every city has enough fields for wind farms.



> That is why we better if we optimise it. Dont go out if not necessary. Car pool. Use public transport etc.


If you optimization compromises convenience and flexibility then it's not a good compromise. If I'm to pick up my wife's family at the airport at midnight no one is going to help me out. And the subway is unsafe at night because of all the immigrant gangs roaming around there.



> Again what is with people trying to find excuse not to change. Not to fix our home


If traffic jams are an issue then you have a lack of roads. You get less emissions per car if it takes a car 10 minutes to finish a trip than you get if it takes 2 hours.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Noone care about her?
> Le male just prove my point lul


You are very dishonest here. You asked me something about her in a thread dedicated to her being recognised personality of the year by The Time. I shouldn’t reply then ? You keep mentioning me in this thread regarding her but when I reply to you, I prove your point ?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 13, 2019)

I'll take this as an opportunity to promote beans. They delicious and provide proteins and are a good substitute for meat sometimes!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 13, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> It's pretty silly when people say "she's just a puppet, other people are telling her what to say."
> 
> Didn't you have any opinions of your own when* you* were 16? At least I did, since that's the year I started posting on NF. Many of them riddled with fallacies and inconsistencies (I should be an honorary citizen of Scotland for all the No True Scotsmen I used in Islam debates), but they were still my own thoughts and not fed to me by anyone else.


For sure she have an opinion however there is whole machinery behind her that might have different agenda and we have the right to suspect that it take a little bit the lead in her actions.


----------



## Justiciar (Dec 13, 2019)

Greta's parents are celebrities and hardcore climate activists, to suggest that the information she's been fed has been neutral or that the opinion she's formed isn't based of a narrative of climate hysteria, or that the hundred of millions of dollars worth of promotion she's received over the years hasn't been to incite climate guilt is naivety at best.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 13, 2019)

This thread still got the insecure man-babies triggered hard. 



Must be difficult coming to terms with the fact that a 16 year old girl with aspergers has already accomplished more with her life than they ever will. The funniest part is she doesn't even need to talk anymore to get them riled up. Her name alone does all the work.


----------



## Justiciar (Dec 13, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> This thread still got the insecure man-babies triggered hard.


By Thunberg winning Time's Person of the Year? Why would they be?

The issues people have with Greta isn't that she's some kind of success story (by whatever metric you want to define that) but because she's used as the poster child for an increase in taxes relating to emissions.

These tax increases will primarily affect workers (who pay 600 times more for their emissions than corporations do). This means $100 less every month for the single mother who has to drive to work and is already struggling to keep up with the bills.


----------



## Asaya7 (Dec 14, 2019)

blk said:


> kid that used hyperboles to deliver an important message.


not sure the kid in question thinks of it as hyperbole. . . .


----------



## Asaya7 (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Yes, you're not allowed to insult people for things they have no control over, such as their gender, age, or disabilities.
> 
> Referring to Thunberg as a "bitch" (gender) or "autistic" (disability) is therefore not allowed. Both are irrelevant to whether her climate activism is warranted or not.
> 
> [Like how the fact that FDR was in a wheelchair is irrelevant to his handling of World War 2]


bitch isnt exclusively tied to one gender.

referring to her disability is not insulting her based on that.

too much sensitivity imho


----------



## dergeist (Dec 14, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> So it's not just island but shadow too
> 
> I figured mbx would be behind it because every time he comes here he talks about not liking mean spirited posts, not just towards other members but towards other people and current events period. And for the progressive posters, the head honcho even suggested last time he teleported in that you should be able to discuss trump without being insulting towards trump. So this can come back to bite you guys on the posterior too.



That's why I've argued there's no balance of moderation in the Cafe, it's largely one sided. But to each their own, it's a reason I don't frequent it as much as I used to. You never know you might say something(misinterpreted) that will trigger somebody and get banned(petty one at that). You will hear the argument I am the law(final interpretation rests with the Mod).


----------



## Ren. (Dec 14, 2019)

Justiciar said:


> By Thunberg winning Time's Person of the Year? Why would they be?
> 
> The issues people have with Greta isn't that she's some kind of success story (by whatever metric you want to define that) but because she's used as the poster child for an increase in taxes relating to emissions.
> 
> These tax increases will primarily affect workers (who pay 600 times more for their emissions than corporations do). This means $100 less every month for the single mother who has to drive to work and is already struggling to keep up with the bills.


Also, the funny thing is that any increase in taxation affects the poor exponential vs corporations.

As I said I started reading and the wealthy do not pay taxes they deduct them by investing and making more many, the poor do not!


----------



## Ren. (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Yes, you're not allowed to insult people for things they have no control over, such as their gender, age, or disabilities.


Should we take the definition of insult in the first place?
Then you can't use anyon of those to promote or defend against any critical claim



mr_shadow said:


> Referring to Thunberg as a "bitch" (gender) or "autistic" (disability) is therefore not allowed.


For no one, including you, using it now to defend against anything that she has done or will be exposed?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## dergeist (Dec 14, 2019)

QMS said:


> Also, the funny thing is that any increase in taxation affects the poor exponential vs corporations.
> 
> As I said I started reading and the wealthy do not pay taxes they deduct them by investing and making more many, the poor do not!



Agreed, the poorer are the most taxed people in the UK relative to their income. I highlighted(Brexit thread) one such extremely regressive tax we have here.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 14, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Agreed, the poorer are the most taxed people in the UK relative to their income. I highlighted(Brexit thread) one such extremely regressive tax we have here.


Yes, when I see let's increase the taxation for the 1%, mate that will be then refracted to the poor population!

I am very sad how this is, but many don't read about macroeconomics and I was mind blown how this works!


----------



## blk (Dec 14, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> Except vegetarian and vegan diet is far less efficient than omnivore diet. You would need to convert even more wild areas to farmlands if the majority of humans switch to plant-based diet since we need to eat a lot more of those to get the same energy level, not to mention essential amino-acids that are rarily found in plants if at all.
> 
> We should think about water conservation and less food wasting.
> 
> "Use less electricity and optimise travel" is a hilarious thought. Public transport only works proper for some big cities of some countries, certainly not for rural areas. Use less electricity, I do not think so, it sounds someone who is really distanced from reality would think.



What?

I don't understand how you could ever come to the conclusion that _plants, _the primary producers of organic compounds and responsible for sustaining (either directly or indirectly) all life on earth, could possibly be less efficient than the _consumers_ (animals).

Even logically, it is literally impossible.

The process of producing an animal _requires _plant matter to be cultivated.
Plant matter that could be eaten by us instead.

There is a necessary loss of energy in the transition from plant calories to animal calories, because you are adding another thermodynamic process.

How much is this loss?



It is massive. In order to get 1 kg of edible beef, you have to consume 25kg of edible plant matter (to feed the cattle).

And this is reflected in the fact that _animal products are responsible for 80% of land use while producing 18% of the calories worldwide_


On top of being the overall most life-destructive endeavor of humanity (between animal suffering amd death, greenhouse emissions, eradication of biodiversity, health problems and economic costs in humans).

The negative externalities are difficult to even fathom. To bring the food market to approximate pareto efficiency, you would probably need to tax meat massively to the point where most people could not afford it as a staple food (which is only a good thing btw).

Meanwhile, if we used only plant foods, we could reduce land use by more than 50% and have enough to feed 10 billion people easily (and with feed i mean enough nutrition that everybody, from the richest north american to the poorest african, could literally be obese).


----------



## Asaya7 (Dec 14, 2019)

blk said:


> What?
> 
> I don't understand how you could ever come to the conclusion that _plants, _the primary producers of organic compounds and responsible for sustaining (either directly or indirectly) all life on earth, could possibly be less efficient than the _consumers_ (animals).
> 
> ...


but meat is delicious. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saishin (Dec 14, 2019)

*Greta Thunberg tells Turin activists to make 2020 'year of action'*

Environmental activist Greta Thunberg urged young people in Italy on Friday to seize the next decade to fight climate change, and chastised world leaders for acting "as if there is no tomorrow".
The Swedish 16-year-old -- who this week was named Time magazine's 2019 Person of the Year -- reminded young activists at the "Fridays for Future" rally in the northern Italian city of Turin to make 2020 a "year of action".

"In less than three weeks we will move into a new decade and... I cannot say enough how important this decade will be," said Thunberg, bundled up against the cold in a yellow rain slicker. "This is a decade that will define our future."

Thunberg slammed world leaders currently attending the UN Climate Change Conference in Madrid, saying they were "still trying to run away from their responsibilities".

"It is not fair that the old generations are handing over the responsibility to solve this crisis to the young people who have not started this crisis. It is not fair that we have to do all this," she said.

"The adults are behaving as if there is no tomorrow," Thunberg said, cautioning that youth can "no longer take that tomorrow for granted."

The teenager rose to the global stage after launching a solo strike against global warming in mid-2018 which surged into a worldwide movement that has seen her tipped as a Nobel laureate.

After a months-long journey through North America to raise awareness of environmental issues, Thunberg returned to Europe earlier this month after crossing the Atlantic via catamaran. The teenager does not fly due to the
heavy carbon footprint of air travel.

In naming her Person of the Year, Time magazine wrote that Thunberg "has offered a moral clarion call to those who are willing to act, and hurled shame on those who are not."


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 14, 2019)

Because our digestive system is not made for plant digestion. We can handle it to some extent, but way less effectively than meat.


----------



## blk (Dec 14, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> but meat is delicious. . .



Ok. 

So let's say i find pleasure in kicking dogs to death, like you find pleasure in eating meat.

Is it then justified for me to go around and kill dogs for my own amusement?

Does pleasure takes precedence over the life and suffering of living beings?

And this without even getting into the indirect devastation and human (current and future) suffering caused by the animal industry.



KyuubiFan said:


> Because our digestive system is not made for plant digestion. We can handle it to some extent, but way less effectively than meat.



Sometimes i'm really baffled.

It's like climate denialists purposely take all the most absurd and anti scientific positons possible.

Without even getting in the specifics, the American Dietetic Association (biggest association of registered dieticians and nutritionists in the world) released a peer review statement that affirmed that well planned plant based diets are nutritionally adequate for all stages of life and physical activity levels (i.e for elite athletes too).

Also the most healthy cultural diets in the world (like the mediterranean diet) take the vast majority of their calories and nutrition from plants.

My own diet is pretty much 99% plant based, and i'm relatively advanced at many major weight lifts for my body weight, with a body composition that reflects that.
Meanwhile most other people i know are small weaklings that regularly eat animal products.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2019)

It’s a magazine.  They need something provocative on the cover.

It’s a laughable choice though.


----------



## Kingston Karma (Dec 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s a magazine.  They need something provocative on the cover.
> 
> It’s a laughable choice though.



"How dare you!"


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 14, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> Because our digestive system is not made for plant digestion. We can handle it to some extent, but way less effectively than meat.


...You do know that not completely digesting some plants is a good thing. FIBER.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> If you draw unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's again, I'll conclude that you're deriding the handicapped and take appropriate action.





GRIMMM said:


> This thread still got the insecure man-babies triggered hard.
> 
> Must be difficult coming to terms with the fact that a 16 year old girl with aspergers has already accomplished more with her life than they ever will. The funniest part is she doesn't even need to talk anymore to get them riled up. Her name alone does all the work.



Hey Shadow, this guy mentioned her autism and dared to imply that it somehow made her less than a _typical_ 16-year-old girl "triggering" people. Nevermind his (and others) pointless name-calling of other posters that you're clearly fine with.

Anyway, you should start doling out those bans for 'drawing unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's'.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Hey Shadow, this guy mentioned her autism and dared to imply that it somehow made her less than a _typical_ 16-year-old girl "triggering" people. Nevermind his (and others) pointless name-calling of other posters that you're clearly fine with.
> 
> Anyway, you should start doling out those bans for 'drawing unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's'.



The fuck out of here with this childish trolling.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> The fuck out of here with this childish trolling.



I'm going to assume the blatant double-standard is because GRIMMM suffers from the medical condition himself and is therefore allowed to talk about it whereas you ban other people that mention the A-word.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> I'm going to assume the double-standard is because GRIMMM suffers from the medical condition himself and is therefore allowed to talk about it whereas you ban other people that mention the A-word.
> 
> That seems perfectly fair.



It's more about Grimmm being a regular whom I know to be a decent human being with generally no ill intent, whereas you're someone I've never seen before yesterday who has a whopping 135 posts and no avatar yet.

Convince me that you're not a sign-up troll.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> It's more about Grimmm being a regular whom I know to be a decent human being with generally no ill intent, whereas you're someone I've never seen before yesterday who has a whopping 135 posts and no avatar yet.
> 
> Convince me that you're not a sign-up troll.



Thank you for the somewhat moderate and semi-reasonable reply. I still think "regulars" shouldn't be allowed to call other people names freely (or if you allow it, don't ban people for less) and that double-standards should be avoided.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 14, 2019)

@Illusory better talk to @mr_shadow in private in you have concerns rather than in public.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

blk said:


> The process of producing an animal _requires _plant matter to be cultivated.
> Plant matter that could be eaten by us instead.



Yup, one pound of beef takes 1,800 gallons of water and is obviously a luxury given how many people in the world go without (delicious) steak. Livestock produces a sizable portion of greenhouse gases and it would be an easy way to make major reductions, but you don't see many social media activists abstaining.

It's one of the most annoying hypocrisies given how _tiny_ a sacrifice that dietary alteration is to make for people that are broadcasting their demands for people to lose their jobs in energy sectors and that others pay thousands more in taxes. I'd still be fine with even that if they weren't so adamant in their efforts to be admired for their lack of self-sacrifice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 14, 2019)

This got me curious about how large-scale "cow genocide" is, so I had to Google.

A living bull apparently weighs around 500 kg (1000 lbs), but not all of it will actually get eaten. Some of it is obviously bone, and much of the rest is things that Westerners don't consider desirable to eat, such as the blood, fat, and organs. The amount of muscle meat that can actually be sold for mainstream consumption as steaks or ground beef will be around 200 kg (400 lbs).

That means one bull can potentially generate about 1600 Quarter Pounder hamburgers. That's...way more than I thought, actually.


----------



## Island (Dec 14, 2019)

The section guidelines boil down to two things:

1. Don't be an ass about stuff like race, gender, sexuality, disability, etc.

2. Don't be an ass to each other.

And for better or worse, the staff are the ones who interpret who is being an ass, and you're always welcome to contest our decisions just as long as you do it in the appropriate places.

I don't know why some people here are obsessed with turning their problems into public spectacles, but that's not something we care for. If you have a problem you want to discuss, you know where to go.

As for how we reach the decisions we reach, anything major is almost always discussed between either the two of us or with the staff in general. We don't make big decisions alone. We invite the entire staff to participate in our discussions, including the admins and smods, and make decisions based on their feedback.

In other words, we're not some tyrannical duo oppressing the masses while the rest of the staff remain blissfully ignorant of our abhorrent crimes against the forum. In the year that I've been modding the section, this has never been the case: the rest of the staff have always been aware of what we're doing and how the section is being run.

If you actually want something to change instead of making noise in threads that only the two of us read, you really should make an SCR thread or talk to somebody about it in private. Reznor, for example, probably doesn't even know this thread exists, but he'll see an SCR thread. If he sees it and agrees with you, the staff will discuss the issue and make changes accordingly.

If you think you should be able to say whatever you want without consequence, then I'm sorry to tell you, you're on the wrong forum. There is never going to be a situation where you can say and do what you want here without consequence: if you make extreme remarks or say things that are overly derogatory, they will be dealt with.

And regarding this thread specifically, I personally think it's in bad taste to hyper-focus on her autism and to spend pages calling her a bitch, and whether people here have crossed the line, I don't know, I haven't read the entire thread, but I trust that my counterpart isn't making shit up.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

> If you think you should be able to say whatever you want without consequence, then I'm sorry to tell you, you're on the wrong forum. There is never going to be a situation where you can say and do what you want here without consequence: if you make extreme remarks or say things that are overly derogatory, they will be dealt with.



Perhaps start by dealing with the numerous people in this thread that have called others shitheads, insecure man-babies, etc.


----------



## Island (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Perhaps start by dealing with the numerous people in this thread that have called others shitheads, trolls, insecure man-babies, etc.


Go ahead and report specific posts, and we'll deal with them.

This is a 14-page thread. I've read maybe the first and last few pages. For everything in between, I'm relying on people to report posts or contact me about content they think breaks the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Perhaps start by dealing with the numerous people in this thread that have called others shitheads, trolls, insecure man-babies, etc.



To be fair to island () he would probably have taken care fo those posts had you reported them.

edit- beat me to it


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 14, 2019)

Eternal Reminder that we all were times person of the year at one point. I don't remember which year it was though but yeah. Interesting tidbit of information


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 14, 2019)

Found it


So yeah we all are special.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 14, 2019)

Xi Jinping has never been Person of the Year. 

Putin was in 2007, though.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Xi Jinping has never been Person of the Year.
> 
> Putin was in 2007, though.


Well if he was alive in 2006 then technically he was Kappa


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Found it
> 
> 
> So yeah we all are special.



Not kids born after 2006, the poor bastards.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Not kids born after 2006, the poor bastards.


Oof'd


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Hey Shadow, this guy mentioned her autism and dared to imply that it somehow made her less than a _typical_ 16-year-old girl "triggering" people. Nevermind his (and others) pointless name-calling of other posters that you're clearly fine with.
> 
> Anyway, you should start doling out those bans for 'drawing unmotivated attention to her Aspberger's'.




This is the saddest post I've witnessed on this forum.

@mr_shadow @Island I'm sorry, I'll stop winding people up in this thread now.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> This is the saddest post I've witnessed on this forum.
> 
> @mr_shadow @Island I'm sorry, I'll stop winding people up in this thread now.



What’s legitimately sad is you trying to play the cool kid on a _Naruto forum_.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> It’s a magazine.  They need something provocative on the cover.
> 
> It’s a laughable choice though.


Exactly. This fake "Cause/Movement" is flavor of the month. Ice cube in a skillet. This is going nowhere and will be forgotten about. Greta is being used by mainstream Trump/rich guy haters.



Illusory said:


> What’s legitimately sad is you trying to play the cool kid on a _Naruto forum_.


They couldn't win most popular in real life...So round two on the e net


----------



## Asaya7 (Dec 14, 2019)

blk said:


> Ok.
> 
> So let's say i find pleasure in kicking dogs to death, like you find pleasure in eating meat.
> 
> ...


like, i get all of that and partly agree.

just dont think its realistic to make all humans go vegan/vegetarian.


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> What’s legitimately sad is you trying to play the cool kid on a _Naruto forum_.


Why would I have to play the "cool kid" on a chinese cartoon forum?



Are you ok m8?


Superstars said:


> They couldn't win most popular in real life...So round two on the e net


What even is this?



Has the NF Cafe somehow become a popularity contest I'm unaware of @mr_shadow @Island???


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

Superstars said:


> They couldn't win most popular in real life...So round two on the e net



I’ve genuinely been inspired by this thread to write a short-story about an autistic girl that is depressed about the weather due to her activists parents scaring her with doomsday scenarios, so she ends up striving to become the alpha-incel on a niche weebo online forum... through any means possible.

The movie (it needs to be a movie now) ends with her becoming Time’s person of the year, but with the hollow revelation that her childhood has been stolen in the process.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> just dont think its realistic to make all humans go vegan/vegetarian.



It sadly wouldn’t matter. Asia is industrializing and _billions_ more people will be living the western lifestyle as the human population continues to skyrocket.

Maybe Germany can be guilted by Greta into making enough wind turbines to offset that. Just give more money and control to their government! A self-righteous German government spearheading radical policies has always been a great thing for the world.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> I’ve genuinely been inspired by this thread to write a short-story about an autistic girl that is depressed about the weather due to her activists parents scaring her with doomsday scenarios, so she ends up striving to become the alpha-incel on a niche weebo online forum... through any means possible.
> 
> The movie (it needs to be a movie now) ends with her becoming Time’s person of the year, but with the hollow revelation that her childhood has been stolen in the process.


...And will you publish it here?


----------



## Asaya7 (Dec 14, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Why would I have to play the "cool kid" on a chinese cartoon forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 14, 2019)

Taking dupe bets, place your wagers for e-money and e-fame!


----------



## Superstars (Dec 14, 2019)

This "climate change/global warming doomsday" talk is fraud.
You even got your scientists who don't agree with it. Who say the CO2 levels today are the same three million years ago.
Geez and there was no cars, plastic and other industrial pollution back then.
It's based on assumptions, no facts. No one was alive then to determine the results of the future.
Greta is just a scheme poster child who aides the libs to tackle people they hate like Trump and big bad rich guys.

Trump is right not to attend hoke conferences about climate change. Greta has passion but it's in the wrong area. Trump is actually smacking commies upside the head in China...which is true production!




GRIMMM said:


> What even is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Has the NF Cafe somehow become a popularity contest I'm unaware of @mr_shadow @Island???


That's cause it's a joke genius...Would you dig deep and stop crying for once?


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> This got me curious about how large-scale "cow genocide" is, so I had to Google.
> 
> A living bull apparently weighs around 500 kg (1000 lbs), but not all of it will actually get eaten. Some of it is obviously bone, and much of the rest is things that Westerners don't consider desirable to eat, such as the blood, fat, and organs. The amount of muscle meat that can actually be sold for mainstream consumption as steaks or ground beef will be around 200 kg (400 lbs).
> 
> That means one bull can potentially generate about 1600 Quarter Pounder hamburgers. That's...way more than I thought, actually.



To be fair, it's not like all that other bone, fat, and organs go to waste. Lots of people eat them as well, especially non-westerners. Think of chicken feet. That has become a huge money maker for USA farmers because of the Chinese market. Bones make good soup, liver for pate, etc.

There are also other uses like rendering fat for makeup, bone meal for fertilizer and animal feed, organs for pet food, etc.


----------



## Rivayir (Dec 14, 2019)

Should've been me, but that's just my personal opinion.

We live in a time where person cult is more prevalent than ever before due to social media. If the Hong Kong protestors had one face that was the focus of their media coverage, they would've probably won.

If you don't like something, don't give it power by providing attention, as it's a good that fuels the person cult hysteria.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2019)

I do hope the lift the language rules, so I can properly flame some of you guys in this thread


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 14, 2019)

Superstars said:


> This "climate change/global warming doomsday" talk is fraud.
> You even got your scientists who don't agree with it. Who say the CO2 levels today are the same three million years ago.
> Geez and there was no cars, plastic and other industrial pollution back then.
> It's based on assumptions, no facts. No one was alive then to determine the results of the future.
> ...


This is exactly the type of shit I'm talking about.  Your link reads like it was written by a 3rd grader that doesn't understand the most basic concepts of chemistry and geology.  Scientists didn't "prove man-made global warming is a hoax".  They didn't even imply it, intentionally or not, in the ThinkProgress article it's referring to.

They said the last time CO2 concentrations were this high, sea levels were 60 feet higher.  That's all.  This doesn't mean humans have no influence on CO2 concentrations in the atmosphere, just because this concentration last existed 3 million years ago.  We know the atmosphere has natural cycles, usually spanning thousands to millions to billions of years, for various reasons.  We also know that humans are currently *affecting* this natural cycle by taking carbon out of the Earth and releasing it into the atmosphere routinely and excessively for a few hundred years since the industrial revolution.  Do you know what geoengineering is? Well that's what humanity is collectively doing; they're geoengineering the atmosphere to be more CO2 dense by releasing millions of tonnes of it per year.

There are multiple factors that take CO2 out of the atmosphere, such as photosynthesis.  There are multiple factors that put CO2 into the atmosphere, such as volcanic eruptions, wildfires, animal respiration and... Fossil fuel burning.  All of it matters, all of it has an effect, including the human effect, which isn't natural. The climate isn't a magical force that humans have no influence over; if that was the case, it would be impossible to terraform Mars or to terraform the Earth.

In any case, the human effect is why in only a short span of a few _hundred years_ the CO2 concentration in the atmosphere is the highest it's been in _millions of years_.  No matter what the climate naturally wanted to do with no human input, human input has tugged it into the direction of more CO2 in the atmosphere.  This is 1000000% undeniable fact even the most grotesque of charlatans don't deny, they squirm their way into gaslighting people in other areas, such as the idea that higher CO2 concentrations don't produce a warming effect or whatever else they want to peddle.  As far as humans not having an influence on CO2 concentrations, that's a new level of dumb.  It's like the mariana's trench of stupid.  It makes me sick to my stomach this level of demented garbage is being passed around with smug ignorance like some sort of punchline.

Every time I get annoyed by people exaggerating climate change I'm reminded that climate denialists are far worse and far more eager to poison the well with stuff like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Superstars (Dec 14, 2019)

afgpride said:


> This is exactly the type of shit I'm talking about.  Your link reads like it was written by a 3rd grader that doesn't understand the most basic concepts of chemistry and geology.  Scientists didn't "prove man-made global warming is a hoax".  They didn't even imply it, intentionally or not, in the ThinkProgress article it's referring to.
> 
> *They said the last time CO2 concentrations were this high, sea levels were 60 feet higher.  That's all.  This doesn't mean humans have no influence on CO2 concentrations in the atmosphere, just because this concentration last existed 3 million years ago. * We know the atmosphere has natural cycles, usually spanning thousands to millions to billions of years, for various reasons.  We also know that humans are currently *affecting* this natural cycle by taking carbon out of the Earth and releasing it into the atmosphere routinely and excessively for a few hundred years since the industrial revolution.  Do you know what geoengineering is? Well that's what humanity is collectively doing; they're geoengineering the atmosphere to be more CO2 dense by releasing millions of tonnes of it per year.
> 
> ...


I get annoyed when people think their "grey area" babble disproves the article, that nothing changed from then to now and that it's only an assumption that human input is going to cause world destruction.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 14, 2019)

Superstars said:


> I get annoyed when people think their "grey area" babble doesn't contradict the articles fact that nothings changed from then to now and that it's only an assumption that human input is going to cause world destruction.


Let's put away world destruction for a second.  We can agree the world won't end in 12 years.  Down goes AOC, down goes Greta, down goes whoever else you want to throw in. 

An elephant in the room remains; humans are still increasing the CO2 concentration in the atmosphere, and CO2 in the atmosphere produces a greenhouse effect by bouncing radiation back towards Earth.  Climate denialists run into a brick wall here, because according to them, humans have no effect on the climate and nothing is real; chemistry isn't real, physics isn't real, geology isn't real, blah blah blah lol Greta owned.  They are the "world will end in 2 seconds if you don't stop cow farts" of how energy works.


----------



## Superstars (Dec 14, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Let's put away world destruction for a second.  We can agree the world won't end in 12 years.  Down goes AOC, down goes Greta, down goes whoever else you want to throw in.
> 
> An elephant in the room remains; humans are still increasing the CO2 concentration in the atmosphere, and CO2 in the atmosphere produces a greenhouse effect by bouncing radiation back towards Earth.  Climate denialists run into a brick wall here, because according to them, humans have no effect on the climate and nothing is real; chemistry isn't real, physics isn't real, geology isn't real, blah blah blah lol Greta owned.  They are the "world will end in 2 seconds if you don't stop cow farts" of how energy works.


Doesn't matter if humans impact CO2 concentration...The effects aren't proven world destroying. Which is the _point_ of all these fake climate activists panic attacks..It's all theory money grabbing.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 14, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Doesn't matter if humans impact CO2 concentration...The effects aren't proven world destroying. Which is the _point_ of all these fake climate activists panic attacks..It's all theory and fake.


It does matter because it affects people.  I never paid much mind to the world ending stuff because the only ones talking about the world ending are politicians with hot takes and high schoolers with science projects.  The world won't end because of climate change.  Humanity is too resilient for that.  But that doesn't make it a non issue.  There could be 5 nazi holocausts, a worldwide plague, world war 3 and a comet impact in Europe and the world wouldn't end.  Throw in a Yellowstone eruption for good measure, world still wouldn't end.  It's too high a bar to set for something to be a problem.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 14, 2019)

afgpride said:


> It does matter because it affects people. I never paid much mind to the world ending stuff because the only ones talking about the world ending are politicians with hot takes and high schoolers with science projects.



The people that flat-out disagree that cow-farts have any impact on climate are far fewer than those who disagree with political fearmongering to increase government regulatory power and taxation.


----------



## blueice12 (Dec 14, 2019)

Wow she has more clout than me lol


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 14, 2019)

hcheng02 said:


> To be fair, it's not like all that other bone, fat, and organs go to waste. Lots of people eat them as well, especially non-westerners. Think of chicken feet. That has become a huge money maker for USA farmers because of the Chinese market. Bones make good soup, liver for pate, etc.
> 
> There are also other uses like rendering fat for makeup, bone meal for fertilizer and animal feed, organs for pet food, etc.


I find it crazy more of us don't eat like this. Eggs are cheap. Liver is cheap. Heart is cheap. Chicken feet are cheap. Pork fat/belly is so cheap it's unfair. The most expensive things i buy are ground beef, ghee, and sardines.

If someone is having money problems buying the "undesirable" stuff is what i recommend.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 14, 2019)

afgpride said:


> Let's put away world destruction for a second.  We can agree the world won't end in 12 years.  Down goes AOC, down goes Greta, down goes whoever else you want to throw in.
> 
> An elephant in the room remains; humans are still increasing the CO2 concentration in the atmosphere, and CO2 in the atmosphere produces a greenhouse effect by bouncing radiation back towards Earth.  Climate denialists run into a brick wall here, because according to them, humans have no effect on the climate and nothing is real; chemistry isn't real, physics isn't real, geology isn't real, blah blah blah lol Greta owned.  They are the "world will end in 2 seconds if you don't stop cow farts" of how energy works.


To be fair no one is talking about the world ending. No matter what we do there will continue to be a world. Whether we can survive on what we make of it is the question.

I don't know how people like the person you're quoting even function. The smog in some cities was so bad in the 70s thats they had had to take measures to reduce it and it's better now. Now people who are alive back then are collectively acting like they all have amnesia or some shit. It's to our benefit to keep the planet clean and have clean drinking water even if there wasn't a CO2 issue. Why is that even a debatable thing.


----------



## blk (Dec 14, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Yup, one pound of beef takes 1,800 gallons of water and is obviously a luxury given how many people in the world go without (delicious) steak. Livestock produces a sizable portion of greenhouse gases and it would be an easy way to make major reductions, but you don't see many social media activists abstaining.
> 
> It's one of the most annoying hypocrisies given how _tiny_ a sacrifice that dietary alteration is to make for people that are broadcasting their demands for people to lose their jobs in energy sectors and that others pay thousands more in taxes. I'd still be fine with even that if they weren't so adamant in their efforts to be admired for their lack of self-sacrifice.



It is a big hypocrisy yes.

I don't think that most people who don't at least reduce significantly intake of meat etc (even tho it should be zero, ideally, and in this regard i'm an hypocrite too since, although very infrequently, it happens that i consume few animal products), were even serious about climate activism in the first place.
Cause the animal industry thing is one of the main problems, so it would be known to anyone who cared to inform himself even a little.

Btw loss of jobs in the energy sector shouldn't really be a problem. Renewable technologies (for now) have less EROEI than fossil fuels (which is not a positive thing to be fair) therefore, for a same amount of electricity produced, more manpower would be needed to work in the sector.
Thus a 100% renewable energy world would have more people working on electricity production than we have now.

Pigovian taxes (among others) need to be well thought for sure, but they are necessary for combating the effects of negative externalities.
Unfortunately in today's world, most governments still don't really follow (or at least not nearly enough) economic theory in regard to taxation. Many taxes and regulations that actually damage people and decrease market efficiency are used, while the ones that should in theory be effective at correcting mal-allocation of resources are possibly not even considered (tho i also do believe this is slowly changing for the better).



Asaya7 said:


> like, i get all of that and partly agree.
> 
> just dont think its realistic to make all humans go vegan/vegetarian.



Doesn't matter.

We ought to act morally regardless of what the others do. It is an ethical imperative.

And also, changes start from the bottom, but eventually they stick and change the culture for the better.

Many in the past might have thought that it was not realistic for blacks to not be slaves, thus why try to change the status quo?
Yet, here we are today, the change happened and will likely be permanent as long as civilization will exist.

Change is possible, even one person more going vegan or almost so has a big impact just by himself:


Then you act as an example to others, and some of them will gradually follow. And so the change continues, up to the point where it will be the major cultural paradigm.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 14, 2019)

Guys we all know who should have been person of the year


----------



## Superstars (Dec 14, 2019)

afgpride said:


> It does matter because it affects people.  I never paid much mind to the world ending stuff because the only ones talking about the world ending are politicians with hot takes and high schoolers with science projects.  The world won't end because of climate change.  Humanity is too resilient for that.  But that doesn't make it a non issue.  There could be 5 nazi holocausts, a worldwide plague, world war 3 and a comet impact in Europe and the world wouldn't end.  Throw in a Yellowstone eruption for good measure, world still wouldn't end.  It's too high a bar to set for something to be a problem.


You are chatting the typical environmental issues. Nothing radically world changing or destroying.  That's the difference.


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2019)

I find it funny how all the peopel here say it's imposible for Greta to have her own opnion but talk about how all these 16 year olds wearing MAGA hats getting builled are being builled because they have a different opnion.  why is it if they are trump supporters they are able to have an opnion but if it's from the left all a sudden we are saying they are being controlled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> It's more about Grimmm being a regular whom I know to be a decent human being with generally no ill intent, whereas you're someone I've never seen before yesterday who has a whopping 135 posts and no avatar yet.
> 
> Convince me that you're not a sign-up troll.


We will make sure we put mods against the wall.


----------



## hcheng02 (Dec 14, 2019)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> I find it crazy more of us don't eat like this. Eggs are cheap. Liver is cheap. Heart is cheap. Chicken feet are cheap. Pork fat/belly is so cheap it's unfair. The most expensive things i buy are ground beef, ghee, and sardines.
> 
> If someone is having money problems buying the "undesirable" stuff is what i recommend.



Eggs are eaten all the time. So is pork belly, its just used as bacon. Stuff like offal - liver, kidney, hearts, etc - need to be prepared properly otherwise it has a gamey taste to it which is offputting. I like chicken feet, but you need a lot of time and effort to slow cook it since its nothing but collagen and skin. Whereas things like a pork chop or steak can just be slapped on a frying pan and grill.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2019)

hammer said:


> but talk about how all these 16 year olds wearing MAGA hats getting builled are being builled because they have a different opnion. .


They aren't being pushed onto a world stage for propaganda.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They aren't being pushed onto a world stage for propaganda.


Because, as we all know, 16 year olds are completely incapable of making their own decisions; and the only reason any teenager anywhere would be concerned with a very possible bleak future is because of Chinese Hoax Brainwashing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Because, as we all know, 16 year olds are completely incapable of making their own decisions;


I'm pretty sure that's the main point, yes.
Saying chinese hoax brainwashing when china is one of the main pollutants along with India is stupid.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 14, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Because, as we all know, 16 year olds are completely incapable of making their own decisions; and the only reason any teenager anywhere would be concerned with a very possible bleak future is because of Chinese Hoax Brainwashing.


Who ever heard of a rebellious teenage girl I mean honestly


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 14, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Who ever heard of a rebellious teenage girl I mean honestly


_Women thinking for themselves?_

Next thing you know they'll want to vote.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 14, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _Women thinking for themselves?_
> 
> Next thing you know they'll want to vote.


Didn't know you liked them so young.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Dec 14, 2019)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> _Women thinking for themselves?_
> 
> Next thing you know they'll want to vote.


Harrumph! I say Harrumph!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hammer (Dec 14, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They aren't being pushed onto a world stage for propaganda.


aren't they though? they are on the news just as much, how can we judge that the maga kids have their own opnion and it's not their parents, but for Greta she is being controlled and wwe should call her a "bitch" like so many people in this thread have done. If they truley beleived she's being controlled she would be a victim and not a bitch, it seems like the people here jsut want to say terrible things.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 15, 2019)

Superstars said:


> it's only an assumption that human input is going to cause world destruction.


Kinda like it's only assumption that humans are speeding up the extinction of animals than actual animals over hunting?


----------



## Illusory (Dec 15, 2019)

hammer said:


> I find it funny how all the peopel here say it's imposible for Greta to have her own opnion but talk about how all these 16 year olds wearing MAGA hats getting builled are being builled because they have a different opnion.  why is it if they are trump supporters they are able to have an opnion but if it's from the left all a sudden we are saying they are being controlled.



Let me know when an autistic MAGA kid yells at the UN that they ruined his childhood for not collecting more taxes and conservatives around the world collectively blow him as an amazing activist.

Random kids in MAGA hats being either physically attacked on video, or being attacked by the media for smiling nervously at a Native American activist banging a drum in his face, are not the same as child political activists like Greta or Hogg that actively try to be on the world stage and influence national policies.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 15, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Let me know when an autistic MAGA kid yells at the UN that they ruined his childhood for not collecting more taxes and conservatives around the world collectively blow him.
> 
> As it stands, no, random kids in MAGA hats being either physically attacked on video, or being attacked by the media for smiling nervously at a Native American activist banging a drum in his face, are not the same as child political activists like Greta or Hogg that actively try to be on the world stage and influence national policies.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2019)

Illusory said:


> Let me know when an autistic MAGA kid yells at the UN that they ruined his childhood for not collecting more taxes and conservatives around the world collectively blow him as an amazing activist.
> 
> Random kids in MAGA hats being either physically attacked on video, or being attacked by the media for smiling nervously at a Native American activist banging a drum in his face, are not the same as child political activists like Greta or Hogg that actively try to be on the world stage and influence national policies.


So you're a hypocrite. got it.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 15, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Xi Jinping has never been Person of the Year.
> 
> Putin was in 2007, though.


Hey but Deng Xiaoping was two times person of the year,not bad since most of those who got featured for more than once were US president


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2019)

hammer said:


> aren't they though?


People are too quick to forget what the media did with the covington kids.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> People are too quick to forget what the media did with the covington kids.


weither or not what you say is true isn't my point. even if they are forget what happens, many people  in this thread who called a 16 year old child a bitch who dose not have her own opnion do not question a single MAGA kid and beleive that it's their opnion and not their parents.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2019)

hammer said:


> weither or not what you say is true isn't my point. even if they are forget what happens, many people  in this thread who called a 16 year old child a bitch who dose not have her own opnion do not question a single MAGA kid and beleive that it's their opnion and not their parents.


Let me make this clear.
You should be able to tell the difference between kids going on a fieldtrip with some hats.
And a single child that is put center stage to the point that they are on time magazine. All of you should.

A 16 year old is only 6 years from a 10 year old. I would not consider a 10 year old of sound mind or of good decision making. 6 more years doesn't change that.
The logic I'm hearing regarding this is the same ones pedophiles use when they decide to rape children. I don't approve of it.
There are far more older qualified people to put centerstage instead of a child to wank off to like the media is doing here.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2019)

Saishin said:


> Hey but Deng Xiaoping was two times person of the year,not bad since most of those who got featured for more than once were US president



Well he looked like he might turn his country into an USA vassal at the time.

But then Xi had different plans.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 15, 2019)

Between calling her a bitch for pages or trying to cram the word autistic into every sentence, the Greta haters are sure out in full force in this thread.

I used to dislike her a little, but if the choice is between her side and the irrational hatred she gets + climate denial, its her side every day.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 15, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Between calling her a bitch for pages or trying to cram the word autistic into every sentence, the Greta haters are sure out in full force in this thread.
> 
> I used to dislike her a little, but if the choice is between her side and the irrational hatred she gets + climate denial, its her side every day.



This reminds me of that study they did around AOC and social media where they found that people who defended AOC online found themselves gradually aligning more with her politics even when they hadn't originally, meaning the more aggressive the coverage of any public figure, the more loyalty it consequents online. Which follows with trump too.


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 15, 2019)

Imo the Hong Kong protests should of won it.


----------



## Illusory (Dec 15, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Between calling her a bitch for pages or trying to cram the word autistic into every sentence, the Greta haters are sure out in full force in this thread.



I’ve never called her a bitch nor would I ever, but if you don’t think autism is relevant in her very fervent _fear_ and _anxiety_ over climate change, or that her activist parents had zero influence on those feelings, then you’re being very optimistic.

It’s relevant not to discredit _her _because, and I mean this respectfully, there’s nothing to discredit. She has no expertise or authority on anything. She’s passionate and the mouthpiece for a political cause for political people. It’s that cause and those people that use her as an ideological spearhead and shield that can credibly be discredited by mentioning her disorder. Even ISIS doesn’t publicly rely on using _handicapped_ kids to push their ideology.

But to be fair, there’s really no better mascot for modern liberals than a self-righteous autistic child who is enraged and frightened by sensationalist news, and wants to give the government more control and more of other people’s income to fix the planet like they fix everything else.

*Edit:* The moderator banned me from the thread alone because he knows “autism” isn’t profanity or an attack or a disparaging term, but a relevant medical condition that Greta actually has that can amplify feelings of anger, fear, and anxiety that Greta has clearly experienced from media fearmongering about the planet being “ruined”. He has yet to ban or even correct liberals for freely mentioning she has autism (like the poster I just replied to), nor has he banned them for attacking other posters by calling them “shitheads” or “manbabies” or “idiots” or “stooges” or other legitimate personal, sweeping attacks these past two days throughout in this thread and numerous other threads in the section that he’s conveniently overlooked.

I'm going to go have a more fairly moderated discussion at r/politics.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 15, 2019)

Illusory said:


> I’ve genuinely been inspired by this thread to write a short-story about an *autistic* girl that is depressed about the weather due to her activists parents scaring her with doomsday scenarios, so she ends up striving to become the alpha-incel on a niche weebo online forum... through any means possible.
> 
> The movie (it needs to be a movie now) ends with her becoming Time’s person of the year, but with the hollow revelation that her childhood has been stolen in the process.





Illusory said:


> Let me know when an *autistic* MAGA kid yells at the UN that they ruined his childhood for not collecting more taxes and conservatives around the world collectively blow him as an amazing activist.
> 
> Random kids in MAGA hats being either physically attacked on video, or being attacked by the media for smiling nervously at a Native American activist banging a drum in his face, are not the same as child political activists like Greta or Hogg that actively try to be on the world stage and influence national policies.





Illusory said:


> I’ve never called her a bitch nor would I ever, but if you don’t think *autism* is relevant in her very fervent _fear_ and _anxiety_ over climate change, or that her activist parents had zero influence on those feelings, then you’re being very optimistic.
> 
> It’s relevant not to discredit _her _because, and I mean this respectfully, there’s nothing to discredit. She has no expertise or authority on anything. She’s passionate and the mouthpiece for a political cause for political people. It’s that cause and those people that use her as an ideological spearhead and shield that can credibly be discredited by mentioning her disorder. Even ISIS doesn’t publicly rely on using _*handicapped*_ kids to push their ideology.
> 
> But to be fair, there’s really no better mascot for modern liberals than a self-righteous *autistic* child who is enraged and frightened by sensationalist news, and wants to give the government more control and more of other people’s income to fix the planet like they fix everything else.



Enjoy your thread ban.


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2019)

Careful, he might try to cry later that you are being mean, and wont let him express his rights given to him by jesus himself for the right to make fun of an autistic person under the American constitution.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 15, 2019)

Greta feels like another round of the parkland teens, and now that I think about it I wonder how those guys are turning out from their exposure. I think david hogg is the most in the spotlight and will probably spiral into politics. I don't agree with them or with greta, but you wonder what it's like for these young people to be this passionate about a very ambitious national or global cause and then watch as nothing much happens for all their passion and media coverage. You wonder if they get over it and move on or instead become more hardlined and bitter, like what happened to me after shonen jump canceled bleach despite _several_ strongly worded messageboard posts I made on the topic.



Illusory said:


> *Edit:* The moderator banned me from the thread alone because he knows “autism” isn’t profanity or an attack, but a medical condition that Greta actually has that can be relevant to increased feelings of anger, fear, and anxiety that Greta has clearly experienced from media fearmongering about the planet being “ruined”. He has yet to ban or even correct liberals that attack other posters by calling them “shitheads” or “manbabies” or “idiots” or other legitimate attacks these past two days nor has he stopped other posters (on his side) from freely mentioning that she has autism.



To be fair to our mods ( ) there was probably a way you could have pointed out her aspergers and reported other posts you found aggressive and you wouldn't have been thread banned.


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> @Mbxx do you think we should be insulting towards public figures like donald trump and xi jinping or is this not really the place for that?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No insults whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Dec 15, 2019)

Yeah, this discussion is moving away from Greta Thunberg and more toward modding policy, so you know where to go if you want to discuss that.


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2019)

It went largely out of topic @mr_shadow @Island -- should not happen. Be more strict.

Yes .. @QMS.

You do not have to like Thunberg; yet, we respect the person. No insults and other crap please. Even if she is a controversial figure.


----------



## Island (Dec 15, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Be more strict.


You heard it here, folks.

mr_shadow and I are the nice ones.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 15, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> Yes .. @QMS.
> 
> You do not have to like Thunberg; yet, we respect the person. No insults and other crap please. Even if she is a controversial figure.


The most I ever did what that petty thing that I am not proud of, I don't know her so I can't say I respect her. Her action I do not respect because she is more of a puppet then someone with her own believes, I am not 100% but it is my opinion.

The things that I do not like are more for those that promote her, she is acting like Trump in a way and those that promote her, even in this thread liker her, but detest the other one and all because of the subject and what side of the tribal war she is on.

Also respecting her does not mean agreeing with what she says.
And more on the time person of the year, most agree that the protesters from HK should have won and I personally agree with that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 15, 2019)

To be fair I think only one person called her a bitch actually....or maybe two. He or they just repeated again and again.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 15, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> It went largely out of topic @mr_shadow @Island -- should not happen. Be more strict.
> 
> Yes .. @QMS.
> 
> *You do not have to like Thunberg; yet, we respect the person. No insults and other crap please. Even if she is a controversial figure.*


If you guys are fair in these rules, I think it will be easier to apply this on a personality like Greta Thunberg than someone like Donald Trump. I’m curious to see how it’s gonna be.

About Greta Thunberg like I said earlier or in an other thread, we cannot deny she is the personality that marked the most this year. Being the person of the year, why not.


----------



## JFF (Dec 15, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> If you guys are fair in these rules, I think it will be easier to apply this on a personality like Greta Thunberg than someone like Donald Trump. I’m curious to see how it’s gonna be.
> 
> About Greta Thunberg like I said earlier or in an other thread, we cannot deny she is the personality that marked the most this year. Being the person of the year, why not.



It applies to anybody. And again, you can criticize based on facts and what the person stands for .. but frankly, that was going really off-topic and a different direction.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 15, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> It applies to anybody.


Thank you, as I said and I apologize for the petty bait regarding Greta but all people that we disagree should still be treated with some respect.


----------



## T-Bag (Dec 16, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> .
> 
> About Greta Thunberg like I said earlier or in an other thread, we cannot deny she is the personality that marked the most this year. Being the person of the year, why not.


because the liberal media decided to give her the attention to push their global warming agenda?

To be marked the man of the year once meant something. they should have given me her script to read on TV, i probably would be the man of the year right now.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 16, 2019)

T-Bag said:


> because the liberal media decided to give her the attention to push their global warming agenda?
> 
> To be marked the man of the year once meant something. they should have given me her script to read on TV, i probably would be the man of the year right now.


Yes sure the media help to male her famous but the point is that she marked this year with her speeches that some people support and other reject. 
I’m curious to know who else ? I don’t have anyone else in mind at the moment.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 16, 2019)

Le Male Absolu said:


> I’m curious to know who else ? I don’t have anyone else in mind at the moment.


The HK protesters did more then her to the power of 10.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 16, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> It went largely out of topic [...] Be more strict



Thanks, @reiatsuflow.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2019)

Island said:


> You heard it here, folks.
> 
> mr_shadow and I are the nice ones.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 16, 2019)

Should I tell him that you want  Luke to kill him ?


----------



## Asaya7 (Dec 16, 2019)

hammer said:


> I find it funny how all the peopel here say it's imposible for Greta to have her own opnion but talk about how all these 16 year olds wearing MAGA hats getting builled are being builled because they have a different opnion.  why is it if they are trump supporters they are able to have an opnion but if it's from the left all a sudden we are saying they are being controlled.


It seems to be that you are generalizing like crazy here.

In the recent maga hat thread, it was me mentioning how him wearing the hat is him expressing his "political affiliation/opinion".

And someone made a similar remark as you were here, and then i told him that an unsubstantiated opinion is still an opinion. Other than me, i think there was only one other person talking about this opinion stuff.

Regarding greta, i feel like people are saying that or something in that direction because most criticism of what she is saying/doing is attempted to be silenced because she is "a kid". And that excuse is just lazy and disingenuous. She is a public figure and everyone should have the right to criticize her or her ideas, even if she is a kid or even if she has some medical condition


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> It seems to be that you are generalizing like crazy here.
> 
> In the recent maga hat thread, it was me mentioning how him wearing the hat is him expressing his "political affiliation/opinion".
> 
> ...


I would be generalizing if I said everyone, the fact is people here do defend the maga hat kids while calling a left wing kid a bitch with no opinion


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 16, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Thanks, @reiatsuflow.


Yeah, thanks @reiatsuflow you [censored to avoid ban].


----------



## dergeist (Dec 16, 2019)

Mbxx said:


> It went largely out of topic @mr_shadow @Island -- should not happen. Be more strict.
> 
> Yes .. @QMS.
> 
> You do not have to like Thunberg; yet, we respect the person. No insults and other crap please. Even if she is a controversial figure.



You're asking for more censorship, why man are you trying to scare off all of us.

OT: ignoring her emo girl rants. 

I actually look up to and respect people who have a perceived impediment or shortcoming and achieve great things(academically, innovate, discover or change the world for the better).

Even if I disagree with Time Magazine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dergeist (Dec 16, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Basically this.
> 
> Time's Person of the Year is supposed to be *the person who has most influenced world events in the past year*, whether for better or worse. I would have probably gone with Hong Kong's chief executive Carrie Lam, but I don't mind Thunberg.
> 
> ...



Then that would be Vladimir Putin or Donald Trump. They've had the most influence on the world, well I would say Trump has, but whatever. That guy could singlehandedly kick off a world war or prevent it, on a whim.


----------



## Ren. (Dec 16, 2019)

dergeist said:


> Then that would be Vladimir Putin or Donald Trump. They've had the most influence on the world, well I would say Trump has, but whatever. That guy could singlehandedly kick off a world war or prevent it, on a whim.


But it has to be a clickbaity person that also leans left ... so Whoala.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trueno (Dec 16, 2019)

On one hand it's childish to whine about anyone being on TIME magazine... But on the other hand, it's funny as heck that people actually invest time in TIME when Hitler was in TIME and Stalin was a two-time TIME headliner.

Yeah, I'm not going to insult the kid because I know she's just repeating what her parents are telling her and it's no better than what the media tried doing to the Covington Kids.

Remember, whether you are left or right or in between, "The problem with eye for an eye is that it leaves everyone blind" - Granny Flash.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 16, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Yeah, thanks @reiatsuflow you [censored to avoid ban].



Now be careful about insulting trump sama in the future my friend.



Anywho on topic, does anyone have a brief summary of what greta's activism has accomplished so far besides the spotlight? I'm googling around and it's hard to separate out.


----------



## Pliskin (Dec 16, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Now be careful about insulting trump sama in the future my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho on topic, does anyone have a brief summary of what greta's activism has accomplished so far besides the spotlight? I'm googling around and it's hard to separate out.



How would you measure that?

In Germany, riding the Fridays for future hype, the Green party is soaring high and pretty much sucking in all the anti establishment center left vote the same way the AfD did with the right vote during the Syria shebang.

Is that Greta? Probably, but hard to measure.

edit: And I don't mean this in particularly admiring sense, her movement is currently sucking out all the air from the new left wing bloom in my party and making a re-emergence of German social democracy harder than it already is. We drove ourselves into the ditch with incompetent leadership, but boy is she not helping us climbing out.

Which is said, because the movement seems to be somewhat centered around kids from family with academic backgrounds, so imho my party is needed to guide these forces into a path that does not neglect that the 'working class' also needs to participate in the profits generated in the emerging green tech sector.

Sigh*


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 16, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> On one hand it's childish to whine about anyone being on TIME magazine... But on the other hand, it's funny as heck that people actually invest time in TIME when Hitler was in TIME and Stalin was a two-time TIME headliner.



We've explained this several times already. 

Being named Person of the Year means you're the one who's influenced world events the most in a given year, regardless of if it's for better or worse. Bin Laden should have been Person of the Year in 2001.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 16, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> How would you measure that?
> 
> In Germany, riding the Fridays for future hype, the Green party is soaring high and pretty much sucking in all the anti establishment center left vote the same way the AfD did with the right vote during the Syria shebang.
> 
> ...



I was wondering the same thing about the parkland kids who became advocates for gun control. They certainly added more fuel to the debate and I guess that's the point of activism, but I don't think any policy changed because of them. Maybe that's not really fair of activists since their goal is to get your attention and you can split those hairs all day about whether that translated into policy or not.

When I asked the q I was thinking about our domestic Occupy movement from years ago, which did conclusively nothing in retrospect and jaded a lot of people.


----------



## Trueno (Dec 16, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> We've explained this several times already.
> 
> Being named Person of the Year means you're the one who's influenced world events the most in a given year, regardless of if it's for better or worse. Bin Laden should have been Person of the Year in 2001.


By that definition, she really hasn't influenced anything. She's just a prop for her parents and the media


----------



## Ren. (Dec 16, 2019)

yuLeopard said:


> By that definition, she really hasn't influenced anything. She's just a prop for her parents and the media


Bingo, HK protesters and even Trump with his beef with China but again we need virtual signaling left post person for the social governments to put upfront.


Guys could you stop tagging me, If I show the hypocrisy of those that always belittle a part of the political spectrum I am accused that I should not make comparisons but those were based on what the mods were given us as examples so it is only on one side accepted so meh!

You can't demonize the president of the country, they say you can't use that as an argument that is called sup par standards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2019)

QMS said:


> Should I tell him that you want  Luke to kill him ?


@Jim


----------

